# Brexit Vote Aftermath



## Ame®icano

After Cameron resignation as British Prime Minister, the Brexit claimed its second victim today.

*New U.K. leader shuts climate change department*



> British Prime Minister Theresa May has been facing criticism during her first few days in office over her decision to close the U.K. Department of Energy and Climate Change.
> 
> The closure was reported on Thursday, May's first full day in office after the departure of David Cameron.



This lady looks promising, who knows she might uncuck the UK after all.


----------



## Norman

Ame®icano said:


> After Cameron resignation as British Prime Minister, the Brexit claimed its second victim today.
> 
> *New U.K. leader shuts climate change department*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British Prime Minister Theresa May has been facing criticism during her first few days in office over her decision to close the U.K. Department of Energy and Climate Change.
> 
> The closure was reported on Thursday, May's first full day in office after the departure of David Cameron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady looks promising, who knows she might uncuck the UK after all.
Click to expand...


Good that they are sobering up. Germany should try the same:


----------



## Ame®icano

You know when "scientist" is telling the truth.


----------



## Political Junky

UK got a far right PM, like Maggie.


----------



## Phoenall

Political Junky said:


> UK got a far right PM, like Maggie.









 She is far from being far right, in fact she is just to the right of centre.


----------



## Dr Grump

Reread Amerioidiots link. The dept is still there. Just been joined to another one.


----------



## ESay

Another piece of good news for Brexiters.

Brexit free-trade deals planned with the USA and Australia


----------



## frigidweirdo

Political Junky said:


> UK got a far right PM, like Maggie.



And yet was the moderate one of the lot that stood. Gove is scary and the other woman, well she just called all men who work with children pedophiles.


----------



## frigidweirdo

ESay said:


> Another piece of good news for Brexiters.
> 
> Brexit free-trade deals planned with the USA and Australia



Doesn't mean they'll be better than what they had under the EU.


----------



## ESay

frigidweirdo said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another piece of good news for Brexiters.
> 
> Brexit free-trade deals planned with the USA and Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean they'll be better than what they had under the EU.
Click to expand...


I agree. Actually, Brexit was and is a doubtful step for Britain, especially concerning migration. It is interesting to see where Britain will get with this. Maybe this step will prove worthless and the British will regret it; maybe it will prove successful and Britain will become an exemplar for the rest of Europe. I personally want the latter to be the case. Let’s see.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Scotland is in a strong position to block Brexit, says Nicola Sturgeon

This is good news. May will be desperate to keep the Scots on board. Sturgeon is in a great position to bring all of this crashing down.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tommy Tainant said:


> Scotland is in a strong position to block Brexit, says Nicola Sturgeon
> 
> This is good news. May will be desperate to keep the Scots on board. Sturgeon is in a great position to bring all of this crashing down.



It won't happen. If Brexit doesn't happen then there are going to be serious consequences, violent consequences.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

frigidweirdo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scotland is in a strong position to block Brexit, says Nicola Sturgeon
> 
> This is good news. May will be desperate to keep the Scots on board. Sturgeon is in a great position to bring all of this crashing down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't happen. If Brexit doesn't happen then there are going to be serious consequences, violent consequences.
Click to expand...

Nah, a year or two down the line the consequences will become clear even for the idiots who voted for it. I honestly cant see it happening.
Sturgeon wont give a toss what happens in England and nor should she. She is in a strong position.


----------



## Phoenall

frigidweirdo said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another piece of good news for Brexiters.
> 
> Brexit free-trade deals planned with the USA and Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean they'll be better than what they had under the EU.
Click to expand...








 It meamns we would not need to go begging to the other 27 EU nations to be allowed to trade outside the EU. We can make our own minds up as to what deal we take and which we turn down, and what crumbs we can throw to the EU


----------



## Phoenall

ESay said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another piece of good news for Brexiters.
> 
> Brexit free-trade deals planned with the USA and Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean they'll be better than what they had under the EU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. Actually, Brexit was and is a doubtful step for Britain, especially concerning migration. It is interesting to see where Britain will get with this. Maybe this step will prove worthless and the British will regret it; maybe it will prove successful and Britain will become an exemplar for the rest of Europe. I personally want the latter to be the case. Let’s see.
Click to expand...







 lets just say that we wont have to fund palaces in Eastern Europe anymore. Already the eastern Europeans are leaving on the ferries and trains and heading east as fast as they can


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scotland is in a strong position to block Brexit, says Nicola Sturgeon
> 
> This is good news. May will be desperate to keep the Scots on board. Sturgeon is in a great position to bring all of this crashing down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't happen. If Brexit doesn't happen then there are going to be serious consequences, violent consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, a year or two down the line the consequences will become clear even for the idiots who voted for it. I honestly cant see it happening.
> Sturgeon wont give a toss what happens in England and nor should she. She is in a strong position.
Click to expand...







 Is that like selling welsh water to Kielder, or living of the taxes generated by north sea oil,

 You have been wrong 100% of the time so what is different this time, was it handed round on a copied piece of paper at the last neo marxist morons-r-us meeting ?


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Scotland is in a strong position to block Brexit, says Nicola Sturgeon
> 
> This is good news. May will be desperate to keep the Scots on board. Sturgeon is in a great position to bring all of this crashing down.








 Just aws Scotland could go it alone on the revenue raised from north sea oil. She has no chance of stopping it once the majority voted for it to be so. You cant keep having votes because you dont like the outcome of the last one,  get over yourself and stop showing the world how stupid you are


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scotland is in a strong position to block Brexit, says Nicola Sturgeon
> 
> This is good news. May will be desperate to keep the Scots on board. Sturgeon is in a great position to bring all of this crashing down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just aws Scotland could go it alone on the revenue raised from north sea oil. She has no chance of stopping it once the majority voted for it to be so. You cant keep having votes because you dont like the outcome of the last one,  get over yourself and stop showing the world how stupid you are
Click to expand...

Scotland voted remain you stupid fucker. Why should their economy suffer because the rest of the UK narrowly voted out ?


----------



## ESay

Phoenall said:


> lets just say that we wont have to fund palaces in Eastern Europe anymore.



Palaces? You are exaggerating, obviously.



Phoenall said:


> Already the eastern Europeans are leaving on the ferries and trains and heading east as fast as they can



Is that true? I doubt that. The majority of Europeans who already work and live in Britain will have opportunity to stay in Britain.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scotland is in a strong position to block Brexit, says Nicola Sturgeon
> 
> This is good news. May will be desperate to keep the Scots on board. Sturgeon is in a great position to bring all of this crashing down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just aws Scotland could go it alone on the revenue raised from north sea oil. She has no chance of stopping it once the majority voted for it to be so. You cant keep having votes because you dont like the outcome of the last one,  get over yourself and stop showing the world how stupid you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scotland voted remain you stupid fucker. Why should their economy suffer because the rest of the UK narrowly voted out ?
Click to expand...







 Very simple they would not have the English tax payers to prop them up anymore. So who will bail them out when they give away money to drunks, feckless and the lazy. Maybe the welsh could give them some of that money they will raise from selling water.


SEEMS THAT YOU STILL HAVE A PROBLEM UNDERSTANDING DEMOCRACY AND HOW IT ONLY TAKES ONE VOTE TO ACHIVE A RESULT. YOU CANT DEMAND A REVOTE BECAUSE YOU LOST, WE ARE NOT A NEO MARXIST DICTATORSHIP YET. THE PEOPLE HAVE SPOKEN AND ANY DECENT PERSON WOULD GO ALONG WITH THE MAJORITY, GUESS YOU ARE NOT A DECENT PERSON AFTER ALL


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scotland is in a strong position to block Brexit, says Nicola Sturgeon
> 
> This is good news. May will be desperate to keep the Scots on board. Sturgeon is in a great position to bring all of this crashing down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just aws Scotland could go it alone on the revenue raised from north sea oil. She has no chance of stopping it once the majority voted for it to be so. You cant keep having votes because you dont like the outcome of the last one,  get over yourself and stop showing the world how stupid you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scotland voted remain you stupid fucker. Why should their economy suffer because the rest of the UK narrowly voted out ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple they would not have the English tax payers to prop them up anymore. So who will bail them out when they give away money to drunks, feckless and the lazy. Maybe the welsh could give them some of that money they will raise from selling water.
> 
> 
> SEEMS THAT YOU STILL HAVE A PROBLEM UNDERSTANDING DEMOCRACY AND HOW IT ONLY TAKES ONE VOTE TO ACHIVE A RESULT. YOU CANT DEMAND A REVOTE BECAUSE YOU LOST, WE ARE NOT A NEO MARXIST DICTATORSHIP YET. THE PEOPLE HAVE SPOKEN AND ANY DECENT PERSON WOULD GO ALONG WITH THE MAJORITY, GUESS YOU ARE NOT A DECENT PERSON AFTER ALL
Click to expand...

People voted on it for a set of promises. If that turns out not to be the case,which will happen, then it is only right that people should be asked to endorse what we are actually being offered.

Are you saying that if the deal is a disaster then we should still carry on ?

The quality of the deal is the key.

It will separate proper people from the out and out racist shite and we will get a more honest result.


----------



## Phoenall

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets just say that we wont have to fund palaces in Eastern Europe anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palaces? You are exaggerating, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already the eastern Europeans are leaving on the ferries and trains and heading east as fast as they can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that true? I doubt that. The majority of Europeans who already work and live in Britain will have opportunity to stay in Britain.
Click to expand...







 NO whole villages of palatial homes have sprung up funded by British welfare payments. The scroungers and criminals from the eastern European states are fleeing Britain before they are attacked by the British, they are feeling the hatred coming from them over their fraud and fiddling. No longer see families camping out in car parks next to DIY superstores offering to build flat pack furniture for £20 an item, they have been chased by British people they have threatened and attacked.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets just say that we wont have to fund palaces in Eastern Europe anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palaces? You are exaggerating, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already the eastern Europeans are leaving on the ferries and trains and heading east as fast as they can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that true? I doubt that. The majority of Europeans who already work and live in Britain will have opportunity to stay in Britain.
Click to expand...

Ask him to show you some pictures. He is a deluded old fool, and nasty with it.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scotland is in a strong position to block Brexit, says Nicola Sturgeon
> 
> This is good news. May will be desperate to keep the Scots on board. Sturgeon is in a great position to bring all of this crashing down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just aws Scotland could go it alone on the revenue raised from north sea oil. She has no chance of stopping it once the majority voted for it to be so. You cant keep having votes because you dont like the outcome of the last one,  get over yourself and stop showing the world how stupid you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scotland voted remain you stupid fucker. Why should their economy suffer because the rest of the UK narrowly voted out ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple they would not have the English tax payers to prop them up anymore. So who will bail them out when they give away money to drunks, feckless and the lazy. Maybe the welsh could give them some of that money they will raise from selling water.
> 
> 
> SEEMS THAT YOU STILL HAVE A PROBLEM UNDERSTANDING DEMOCRACY AND HOW IT ONLY TAKES ONE VOTE TO ACHIVE A RESULT. YOU CANT DEMAND A REVOTE BECAUSE YOU LOST, WE ARE NOT A NEO MARXIST DICTATORSHIP YET. THE PEOPLE HAVE SPOKEN AND ANY DECENT PERSON WOULD GO ALONG WITH THE MAJORITY, GUESS YOU ARE NOT A DECENT PERSON AFTER ALL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People voted on it for a set of promises. If that turns out not to be the case,which will happen, then it is only right that people should be asked to endorse what we are actually being offered.
> 
> Are you saying that if the deal is a disaster then we should still carry on ?
> 
> The quality of the deal is the key.
> 
> It will separate proper people from the out and out racist shite and we will get a more honest result.
Click to expand...


People voted for it based on total ignorance.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scotland is in a strong position to block Brexit, says Nicola Sturgeon
> 
> This is good news. May will be desperate to keep the Scots on board. Sturgeon is in a great position to bring all of this crashing down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just aws Scotland could go it alone on the revenue raised from north sea oil. She has no chance of stopping it once the majority voted for it to be so. You cant keep having votes because you dont like the outcome of the last one,  get over yourself and stop showing the world how stupid you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scotland voted remain you stupid fucker. Why should their economy suffer because the rest of the UK narrowly voted out ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple they would not have the English tax payers to prop them up anymore. So who will bail them out when they give away money to drunks, feckless and the lazy. Maybe the welsh could give them some of that money they will raise from selling water.
> 
> 
> SEEMS THAT YOU STILL HAVE A PROBLEM UNDERSTANDING DEMOCRACY AND HOW IT ONLY TAKES ONE VOTE TO ACHIVE A RESULT. YOU CANT DEMAND A REVOTE BECAUSE YOU LOST, WE ARE NOT A NEO MARXIST DICTATORSHIP YET. THE PEOPLE HAVE SPOKEN AND ANY DECENT PERSON WOULD GO ALONG WITH THE MAJORITY, GUESS YOU ARE NOT A DECENT PERSON AFTER ALL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People voted on it for a set of promises. If that turns out not to be the case,which will happen, then it is only right that people should be asked to endorse what we are actually being offered.
> 
> Are you saying that if the deal is a disaster then we should still carry on ?
> 
> The quality of the deal is the key.
> 
> It will separate proper people from the out and out racist shite and we will get a more honest result.
Click to expand...







 YES as that is what you would demand if the vote went the other way. We voted as a union and not as individual states so what the Scots voted is irrelevant.
Already thje remain side is LYING about what the British will get out of the exit package, and are saying that intelectual property will be stolen by EU firms to take work away from British firms. THE LAW SAYS THEY CANT AND THE EU HAS TO BE SEEN UPHOLDING ITS OWN LAWS OR FACE THE BACKLASH

It already has and you out and out racists have lost again. What ever next banning those who want out of the EU from having a vote, then taking the vote away from women who are not LGBT and from men who are not attracted to children.


THE RESULT IS IN GET OVER YOURSELF AND ACCEPT IT,  your way would see the country in debt and full of unemployed foriegners claiming welfare and taking your house away from you.


----------



## xband

Brexit rattled the English Pound but the pound will recover. There is no use trying to reverse man made global warming because Earth has already passed the tipping point.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

frigidweirdo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scotland is in a strong position to block Brexit, says Nicola Sturgeon
> 
> This is good news. May will be desperate to keep the Scots on board. Sturgeon is in a great position to bring all of this crashing down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just aws Scotland could go it alone on the revenue raised from north sea oil. She has no chance of stopping it once the majority voted for it to be so. You cant keep having votes because you dont like the outcome of the last one,  get over yourself and stop showing the world how stupid you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scotland voted remain you stupid fucker. Why should their economy suffer because the rest of the UK narrowly voted out ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple they would not have the English tax payers to prop them up anymore. So who will bail them out when they give away money to drunks, feckless and the lazy. Maybe the welsh could give them some of that money they will raise from selling water.
> 
> 
> SEEMS THAT YOU STILL HAVE A PROBLEM UNDERSTANDING DEMOCRACY AND HOW IT ONLY TAKES ONE VOTE TO ACHIVE A RESULT. YOU CANT DEMAND A REVOTE BECAUSE YOU LOST, WE ARE NOT A NEO MARXIST DICTATORSHIP YET. THE PEOPLE HAVE SPOKEN AND ANY DECENT PERSON WOULD GO ALONG WITH THE MAJORITY, GUESS YOU ARE NOT A DECENT PERSON AFTER ALL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People voted on it for a set of promises. If that turns out not to be the case,which will happen, then it is only right that people should be asked to endorse what we are actually being offered.
> 
> Are you saying that if the deal is a disaster then we should still carry on ?
> 
> The quality of the deal is the key.
> 
> It will separate proper people from the out and out racist shite and we will get a more honest result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People voted for it based on total ignorance.
Click to expand...


I cant disagree with that. I cant see someone of the calibre of David Davies being able to negotiate anything substantial either. They will get offered a shit deal and Mrs May will have to take that back to parliament. MPs will then consider how many jobs will be lost in their constituencies and the upshot is that they will have to ask the public if it is what they really want.

This nonsense will drag on for a few years, holding us back like a fucking millstone.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets just say that we wont have to fund palaces in Eastern Europe anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palaces? You are exaggerating, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already the eastern Europeans are leaving on the ferries and trains and heading east as fast as they can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that true? I doubt that. The majority of Europeans who already work and live in Britain will have opportunity to stay in Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask him to show you some pictures. He is a deluded old fool, and nasty with it.
Click to expand...








 Like this do you mean tainted

The Romanian town 'built on British benefits'


----------



## Phoenall

frigidweirdo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scotland is in a strong position to block Brexit, says Nicola Sturgeon
> 
> This is good news. May will be desperate to keep the Scots on board. Sturgeon is in a great position to bring all of this crashing down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just aws Scotland could go it alone on the revenue raised from north sea oil. She has no chance of stopping it once the majority voted for it to be so. You cant keep having votes because you dont like the outcome of the last one,  get over yourself and stop showing the world how stupid you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scotland voted remain you stupid fucker. Why should their economy suffer because the rest of the UK narrowly voted out ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple they would not have the English tax payers to prop them up anymore. So who will bail them out when they give away money to drunks, feckless and the lazy. Maybe the welsh could give them some of that money they will raise from selling water.
> 
> 
> SEEMS THAT YOU STILL HAVE A PROBLEM UNDERSTANDING DEMOCRACY AND HOW IT ONLY TAKES ONE VOTE TO ACHIVE A RESULT. YOU CANT DEMAND A REVOTE BECAUSE YOU LOST, WE ARE NOT A NEO MARXIST DICTATORSHIP YET. THE PEOPLE HAVE SPOKEN AND ANY DECENT PERSON WOULD GO ALONG WITH THE MAJORITY, GUESS YOU ARE NOT A DECENT PERSON AFTER ALL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People voted on it for a set of promises. If that turns out not to be the case,which will happen, then it is only right that people should be asked to endorse what we are actually being offered.
> 
> Are you saying that if the deal is a disaster then we should still carry on ?
> 
> The quality of the deal is the key.
> 
> It will separate proper people from the out and out racist shite and we will get a more honest result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People voted for it based on total ignorance.
Click to expand...







 I very much doubt that as the people I spoke to were very well informed as to the outcome if we stayed in the EU. We were just the purse to be dipped in when things became dodgy, and even when we voted not to be part of the eurozone we were still forced into bailing it out with no return for our cash stolen by the EU.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just aws Scotland could go it alone on the revenue raised from north sea oil. She has no chance of stopping it once the majority voted for it to be so. You cant keep having votes because you dont like the outcome of the last one,  get over yourself and stop showing the world how stupid you are
> 
> 
> 
> Scotland voted remain you stupid fucker. Why should their economy suffer because the rest of the UK narrowly voted out ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple they would not have the English tax payers to prop them up anymore. So who will bail them out when they give away money to drunks, feckless and the lazy. Maybe the welsh could give them some of that money they will raise from selling water.
> 
> 
> SEEMS THAT YOU STILL HAVE A PROBLEM UNDERSTANDING DEMOCRACY AND HOW IT ONLY TAKES ONE VOTE TO ACHIVE A RESULT. YOU CANT DEMAND A REVOTE BECAUSE YOU LOST, WE ARE NOT A NEO MARXIST DICTATORSHIP YET. THE PEOPLE HAVE SPOKEN AND ANY DECENT PERSON WOULD GO ALONG WITH THE MAJORITY, GUESS YOU ARE NOT A DECENT PERSON AFTER ALL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People voted on it for a set of promises. If that turns out not to be the case,which will happen, then it is only right that people should be asked to endorse what we are actually being offered.
> 
> Are you saying that if the deal is a disaster then we should still carry on ?
> 
> The quality of the deal is the key.
> 
> It will separate proper people from the out and out racist shite and we will get a more honest result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People voted for it based on total ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant disagree with that. I cant see someone of the calibre of David Davies being able to negotiate anything substantial either. They will get offered a shit deal and Mrs May will have to take that back to parliament. MPs will then consider how many jobs will be lost in their constituencies and the upshot is that they will have to ask the public if it is what they really want.
> 
> This nonsense will drag on for a few years, holding us back like a fucking millstone.
Click to expand...








 MORE LIES TAINTED as we dont have to accept anything. Already we are looking outside the EU for trade and the EU is spitting feathers over it. They have lost all the lovely money that Britain puts into the pot and they are fighting for survival. Another 4 nations want to leave and are waiting to see what Britain gets out of the deal


----------



## xband

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scotland voted remain you stupid fucker. Why should their economy suffer because the rest of the UK narrowly voted out ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple they would not have the English tax payers to prop them up anymore. So who will bail them out when they give away money to drunks, feckless and the lazy. Maybe the welsh could give them some of that money they will raise from selling water.
> 
> 
> SEEMS THAT YOU STILL HAVE A PROBLEM UNDERSTANDING DEMOCRACY AND HOW IT ONLY TAKES ONE VOTE TO ACHIVE A RESULT. YOU CANT DEMAND A REVOTE BECAUSE YOU LOST, WE ARE NOT A NEO MARXIST DICTATORSHIP YET. THE PEOPLE HAVE SPOKEN AND ANY DECENT PERSON WOULD GO ALONG WITH THE MAJORITY, GUESS YOU ARE NOT A DECENT PERSON AFTER ALL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People voted on it for a set of promises. If that turns out not to be the case,which will happen, then it is only right that people should be asked to endorse what we are actually being offered.
> 
> Are you saying that if the deal is a disaster then we should still carry on ?
> 
> The quality of the deal is the key.
> 
> It will separate proper people from the out and out racist shite and we will get a more honest result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People voted for it based on total ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant disagree with that. I cant see someone of the calibre of David Davies being able to negotiate anything substantial either. They will get offered a shit deal and Mrs May will have to take that back to parliament. MPs will then consider how many jobs will be lost in their constituencies and the upshot is that they will have to ask the public if it is what they really want.
> 
> This nonsense will drag on for a few years, holding us back like a fucking millstone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LIES TAINTED as we dont have to accept anything. Already we are looking outside the EU for trade and the EU is spitting feathers over it. They have lost all the lovely money that Britain puts into the pot and they are fighting for survival. Another 4 nations want to leave and are waiting to see what Britain gets out of the deal
Click to expand...


The UK gets rid of the noose that The Hague has around their neck.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tommy Tainant said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just aws Scotland could go it alone on the revenue raised from north sea oil. She has no chance of stopping it once the majority voted for it to be so. You cant keep having votes because you dont like the outcome of the last one,  get over yourself and stop showing the world how stupid you are
> 
> 
> 
> Scotland voted remain you stupid fucker. Why should their economy suffer because the rest of the UK narrowly voted out ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple they would not have the English tax payers to prop them up anymore. So who will bail them out when they give away money to drunks, feckless and the lazy. Maybe the welsh could give them some of that money they will raise from selling water.
> 
> 
> SEEMS THAT YOU STILL HAVE A PROBLEM UNDERSTANDING DEMOCRACY AND HOW IT ONLY TAKES ONE VOTE TO ACHIVE A RESULT. YOU CANT DEMAND A REVOTE BECAUSE YOU LOST, WE ARE NOT A NEO MARXIST DICTATORSHIP YET. THE PEOPLE HAVE SPOKEN AND ANY DECENT PERSON WOULD GO ALONG WITH THE MAJORITY, GUESS YOU ARE NOT A DECENT PERSON AFTER ALL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People voted on it for a set of promises. If that turns out not to be the case,which will happen, then it is only right that people should be asked to endorse what we are actually being offered.
> 
> Are you saying that if the deal is a disaster then we should still carry on ?
> 
> The quality of the deal is the key.
> 
> It will separate proper people from the out and out racist shite and we will get a more honest result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People voted for it based on total ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant disagree with that. I cant see someone of the calibre of David Davies being able to negotiate anything substantial either. They will get offered a shit deal and Mrs May will have to take that back to parliament. MPs will then consider how many jobs will be lost in their constituencies and the upshot is that they will have to ask the public if it is what they really want.
> 
> This nonsense will drag on for a few years, holding us back like a fucking millstone.
Click to expand...


Yeah, the economy could take a long time to get back to where it was. But, as the Brexit people said, "at least it's us Brits making the cock ups, rather than the EU doing something okay"


----------



## frigidweirdo

xband said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple they would not have the English tax payers to prop them up anymore. So who will bail them out when they give away money to drunks, feckless and the lazy. Maybe the welsh could give them some of that money they will raise from selling water.
> 
> 
> SEEMS THAT YOU STILL HAVE A PROBLEM UNDERSTANDING DEMOCRACY AND HOW IT ONLY TAKES ONE VOTE TO ACHIVE A RESULT. YOU CANT DEMAND A REVOTE BECAUSE YOU LOST, WE ARE NOT A NEO MARXIST DICTATORSHIP YET. THE PEOPLE HAVE SPOKEN AND ANY DECENT PERSON WOULD GO ALONG WITH THE MAJORITY, GUESS YOU ARE NOT A DECENT PERSON AFTER ALL
> 
> 
> 
> People voted on it for a set of promises. If that turns out not to be the case,which will happen, then it is only right that people should be asked to endorse what we are actually being offered.
> 
> Are you saying that if the deal is a disaster then we should still carry on ?
> 
> The quality of the deal is the key.
> 
> It will separate proper people from the out and out racist shite and we will get a more honest result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People voted for it based on total ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant disagree with that. I cant see someone of the calibre of David Davies being able to negotiate anything substantial either. They will get offered a shit deal and Mrs May will have to take that back to parliament. MPs will then consider how many jobs will be lost in their constituencies and the upshot is that they will have to ask the public if it is what they really want.
> 
> This nonsense will drag on for a few years, holding us back like a fucking millstone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LIES TAINTED as we dont have to accept anything. Already we are looking outside the EU for trade and the EU is spitting feathers over it. They have lost all the lovely money that Britain puts into the pot and they are fighting for survival. Another 4 nations want to leave and are waiting to see what Britain gets out of the deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK gets rid of the noose that The Hague has around their neck.
Click to expand...


Kind of like, oh, I don't like this rope to hang myself with, this rope over here is far less effective because I made it myself, so I'll use that one.


----------



## Phoenall

frigidweirdo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scotland voted remain you stupid fucker. Why should their economy suffer because the rest of the UK narrowly voted out ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple they would not have the English tax payers to prop them up anymore. So who will bail them out when they give away money to drunks, feckless and the lazy. Maybe the welsh could give them some of that money they will raise from selling water.
> 
> 
> SEEMS THAT YOU STILL HAVE A PROBLEM UNDERSTANDING DEMOCRACY AND HOW IT ONLY TAKES ONE VOTE TO ACHIVE A RESULT. YOU CANT DEMAND A REVOTE BECAUSE YOU LOST, WE ARE NOT A NEO MARXIST DICTATORSHIP YET. THE PEOPLE HAVE SPOKEN AND ANY DECENT PERSON WOULD GO ALONG WITH THE MAJORITY, GUESS YOU ARE NOT A DECENT PERSON AFTER ALL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People voted on it for a set of promises. If that turns out not to be the case,which will happen, then it is only right that people should be asked to endorse what we are actually being offered.
> 
> Are you saying that if the deal is a disaster then we should still carry on ?
> 
> The quality of the deal is the key.
> 
> It will separate proper people from the out and out racist shite and we will get a more honest result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People voted for it based on total ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant disagree with that. I cant see someone of the calibre of David Davies being able to negotiate anything substantial either. They will get offered a shit deal and Mrs May will have to take that back to parliament. MPs will then consider how many jobs will be lost in their constituencies and the upshot is that they will have to ask the public if it is what they really want.
> 
> This nonsense will drag on for a few years, holding us back like a fucking millstone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, the economy could take a long time to get back to where it was. But, as the Brexit people said, "at least it's us Brits making the cock ups, rather than the EU doing something okay"
Click to expand...






 Exactly which means that we can only blame ourselves for what happens. Under the yoke of the EU we had no say in the matter and were faced with consequences if we failed to abide by their rules


----------



## ESay

Phoenall said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets just say that we wont have to fund palaces in Eastern Europe anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palaces? You are exaggerating, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already the eastern Europeans are leaving on the ferries and trains and heading east as fast as they can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that true? I doubt that. The majority of Europeans who already work and live in Britain will have opportunity to stay in Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO whole villages of palatial homes have sprung up funded by British welfare payments. The scroungers and criminals from the eastern European states are fleeing Britain before they are attacked by the British, they are feeling the hatred coming from them over their fraud and fiddling. No longer see families camping out in car parks next to DIY superstores offering to build flat pack furniture for £20 an item, they have been chased by British people they have threatened and attacked.
Click to expand...


Actually, the system which allows a foreigner who hasn’t worked in your country even a day to claim benefits is pure madness. And there is no doubt that some people exploit such a system, sometimes illegally. Change your benefit policy and the problem will be resolved.


----------



## montelatici

xband said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple they would not have the English tax payers to prop them up anymore. So who will bail them out when they give away money to drunks, feckless and the lazy. Maybe the welsh could give them some of that money they will raise from selling water.
> 
> 
> SEEMS THAT YOU STILL HAVE A PROBLEM UNDERSTANDING DEMOCRACY AND HOW IT ONLY TAKES ONE VOTE TO ACHIVE A RESULT. YOU CANT DEMAND A REVOTE BECAUSE YOU LOST, WE ARE NOT A NEO MARXIST DICTATORSHIP YET. THE PEOPLE HAVE SPOKEN AND ANY DECENT PERSON WOULD GO ALONG WITH THE MAJORITY, GUESS YOU ARE NOT A DECENT PERSON AFTER ALL
> 
> 
> 
> People voted on it for a set of promises. If that turns out not to be the case,which will happen, then it is only right that people should be asked to endorse what we are actually being offered.
> 
> Are you saying that if the deal is a disaster then we should still carry on ?
> 
> The quality of the deal is the key.
> 
> It will separate proper people from the out and out racist shite and we will get a more honest result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People voted for it based on total ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant disagree with that. I cant see someone of the calibre of David Davies being able to negotiate anything substantial either. They will get offered a shit deal and Mrs May will have to take that back to parliament. MPs will then consider how many jobs will be lost in their constituencies and the upshot is that they will have to ask the public if it is what they really want.
> 
> This nonsense will drag on for a few years, holding us back like a fucking millstone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LIES TAINTED as we dont have to accept anything. Already we are looking outside the EU for trade and the EU is spitting feathers over it. They have lost all the lovely money that Britain puts into the pot and they are fighting for survival. Another 4 nations want to leave and are waiting to see what Britain gets out of the deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK gets rid of the noose that The Hague has around their neck.
Click to expand...


What does the Hague, a city in the Netherlands, have to do with the EU?


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> People voted on it for a set of promises. If that turns out not to be the case,which will happen, then it is only right that people should be asked to endorse what we are actually being offered.
> 
> Are you saying that if the deal is a disaster then we should still carry on ?
> 
> The quality of the deal is the key.
> 
> It will separate proper people from the out and out racist shite and we will get a more honest result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People voted for it based on total ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant disagree with that. I cant see someone of the calibre of David Davies being able to negotiate anything substantial either. They will get offered a shit deal and Mrs May will have to take that back to parliament. MPs will then consider how many jobs will be lost in their constituencies and the upshot is that they will have to ask the public if it is what they really want.
> 
> This nonsense will drag on for a few years, holding us back like a fucking millstone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LIES TAINTED as we dont have to accept anything. Already we are looking outside the EU for trade and the EU is spitting feathers over it. They have lost all the lovely money that Britain puts into the pot and they are fighting for survival. Another 4 nations want to leave and are waiting to see what Britain gets out of the deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK gets rid of the noose that The Hague has around their neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the Hague, a city in the Netherlands, have to do with the EU?
Click to expand...







 Shows how much you actually know about the EU as it is the seat of the EU courts


----------



## frigidweirdo

montelatici said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> People voted on it for a set of promises. If that turns out not to be the case,which will happen, then it is only right that people should be asked to endorse what we are actually being offered.
> 
> Are you saying that if the deal is a disaster then we should still carry on ?
> 
> The quality of the deal is the key.
> 
> It will separate proper people from the out and out racist shite and we will get a more honest result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People voted for it based on total ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant disagree with that. I cant see someone of the calibre of David Davies being able to negotiate anything substantial either. They will get offered a shit deal and Mrs May will have to take that back to parliament. MPs will then consider how many jobs will be lost in their constituencies and the upshot is that they will have to ask the public if it is what they really want.
> 
> This nonsense will drag on for a few years, holding us back like a fucking millstone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LIES TAINTED as we dont have to accept anything. Already we are looking outside the EU for trade and the EU is spitting feathers over it. They have lost all the lovely money that Britain puts into the pot and they are fighting for survival. Another 4 nations want to leave and are waiting to see what Britain gets out of the deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK gets rid of the noose that The Hague has around their neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the Hague, a city in the Netherlands, have to do with the EU?
Click to expand...


Apart from being in the EU?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets just say that we wont have to fund palaces in Eastern Europe anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palaces? You are exaggerating, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already the eastern Europeans are leaving on the ferries and trains and heading east as fast as they can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that true? I doubt that. The majority of Europeans who already work and live in Britain will have opportunity to stay in Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask him to show you some pictures. He is a deluded old fool, and nasty with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this do you mean tainted
> 
> The Romanian town 'built on British benefits'
Click to expand...

lol !! Daily Mail. Hmmm.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets just say that we wont have to fund palaces in Eastern Europe anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palaces? You are exaggerating, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already the eastern Europeans are leaving on the ferries and trains and heading east as fast as they can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that true? I doubt that. The majority of Europeans who already work and live in Britain will have opportunity to stay in Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO whole villages of palatial homes have sprung up funded by British welfare payments. The scroungers and criminals from the eastern European states are fleeing Britain before they are attacked by the British, they are feeling the hatred coming from them over their fraud and fiddling. No longer see families camping out in car parks next to DIY superstores offering to build flat pack furniture for £20 an item, they have been chased by British people they have threatened and attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the system which allows a foreigner who hasn’t worked in your country even a day to claim benefits is pure madness. And there is no doubt that some people exploit such a system, sometimes illegally. Change your benefit policy and the problem will be resolved.
Click to expand...

Its a reciprocal agreement.There are as many Brits claiming benefits in Europe as immigrants claiming in the UK.


----------



## montelatici

frigidweirdo said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> People voted for it based on total ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant disagree with that. I cant see someone of the calibre of David Davies being able to negotiate anything substantial either. They will get offered a shit deal and Mrs May will have to take that back to parliament. MPs will then consider how many jobs will be lost in their constituencies and the upshot is that they will have to ask the public if it is what they really want.
> 
> This nonsense will drag on for a few years, holding us back like a fucking millstone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LIES TAINTED as we dont have to accept anything. Already we are looking outside the EU for trade and the EU is spitting feathers over it. They have lost all the lovely money that Britain puts into the pot and they are fighting for survival. Another 4 nations want to leave and are waiting to see what Britain gets out of the deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK gets rid of the noose that The Hague has around their neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the Hague, a city in the Netherlands, have to do with the EU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apart from being in the EU?
Click to expand...


Yes, what noose does the Hague have around Britain's neck as the poster asserted.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets just say that we wont have to fund palaces in Eastern Europe anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palaces? You are exaggerating, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already the eastern Europeans are leaving on the ferries and trains and heading east as fast as they can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that true? I doubt that. The majority of Europeans who already work and live in Britain will have opportunity to stay in Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask him to show you some pictures. He is a deluded old fool, and nasty with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this do you mean tainted
> 
> The Romanian town 'built on British benefits'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol !! Daily Mail. Hmmm.
Click to expand...








 Are you saying it is less valid the the SNP rags you use as evidence ?


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets just say that we wont have to fund palaces in Eastern Europe anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palaces? You are exaggerating, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already the eastern Europeans are leaving on the ferries and trains and heading east as fast as they can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that true? I doubt that. The majority of Europeans who already work and live in Britain will have opportunity to stay in Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO whole villages of palatial homes have sprung up funded by British welfare payments. The scroungers and criminals from the eastern European states are fleeing Britain before they are attacked by the British, they are feeling the hatred coming from them over their fraud and fiddling. No longer see families camping out in car parks next to DIY superstores offering to build flat pack furniture for £20 an item, they have been chased by British people they have threatened and attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the system which allows a foreigner who hasn’t worked in your country even a day to claim benefits is pure madness. And there is no doubt that some people exploit such a system, sometimes illegally. Change your benefit policy and the problem will be resolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a reciprocal agreement.There are as many Brits claiming benefits in Europe as immigrants claiming in the UK.
Click to expand...







 NOPE as we have not sent 1 million brits to France claiming their welfare. The French wont allow that to happen, and so I call you out again as the majority of Brits in Europe claim British welfare as in pensions and industrial injuries benefits.

 We had over 5 million European unemployables claiming welfare in the UK and sending it straight back home to build palatial homes and mansions. You would be surprised at just what £35,000 will buy in Romania.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant disagree with that. I cant see someone of the calibre of David Davies being able to negotiate anything substantial either. They will get offered a shit deal and Mrs May will have to take that back to parliament. MPs will then consider how many jobs will be lost in their constituencies and the upshot is that they will have to ask the public if it is what they really want.
> 
> This nonsense will drag on for a few years, holding us back like a fucking millstone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LIES TAINTED as we dont have to accept anything. Already we are looking outside the EU for trade and the EU is spitting feathers over it. They have lost all the lovely money that Britain puts into the pot and they are fighting for survival. Another 4 nations want to leave and are waiting to see what Britain gets out of the deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK gets rid of the noose that The Hague has around their neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the Hague, a city in the Netherlands, have to do with the EU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apart from being in the EU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, what noose does the Hague have around Britain's neck as the poster asserted.
Click to expand...







 The EU COURT SYSTEM is based in the Hague, and not Hague the city


----------



## Drummond

xband said:


> Brexit rattled the English Pound but the pound will recover. There is no use trying to reverse man made global warming because Earth has already passed the tipping point.



I agree. The markets react to perceived uncertainty ... badly. Once the UK shows it can get lucrative trading deals outside the EU, once the basis for our viable economy, post-Brexit, is finally established ... such jitters will recede. 

By the way .. measures Mankind takes to reverse 'global warming' are ridiculous. What do they add up to ? Agreements to stem the rate at which we continue to add to it ?? What does that say about the environmental impact already made ... from pollutants already in the environment ? Do we have any way of removing them ? If there's already an effect .. then it'll continue, even if we all stopped, dead, all polluting actions right this minute. Which we can't do .. we lack the means to sustain our societies unless we continue with existing technologies.


----------



## Drummond

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets just say that we wont have to fund palaces in Eastern Europe anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palaces? You are exaggerating, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already the eastern Europeans are leaving on the ferries and trains and heading east as fast as they can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that true? I doubt that. The majority of Europeans who already work and live in Britain will have opportunity to stay in Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask him to show you some pictures. He is a deluded old fool, and nasty with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this do you mean tainted
> 
> The Romanian town 'built on British benefits'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol !! Daily Mail. Hmmm.
Click to expand...


Tommy, sneering at the Daily Mail just because it IS the Daily Mail, is a purely prejudicial action. If you've grounds for refuting any story the Mail prints, if you can prove inaccuracy on their part, then it's up to you to do so. If you cannot, then your criticisms of them are rendered worthless.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets just say that we wont have to fund palaces in Eastern Europe anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palaces? You are exaggerating, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already the eastern Europeans are leaving on the ferries and trains and heading east as fast as they can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that true? I doubt that. The majority of Europeans who already work and live in Britain will have opportunity to stay in Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO whole villages of palatial homes have sprung up funded by British welfare payments. The scroungers and criminals from the eastern European states are fleeing Britain before they are attacked by the British, they are feeling the hatred coming from them over their fraud and fiddling. No longer see families camping out in car parks next to DIY superstores offering to build flat pack furniture for £20 an item, they have been chased by British people they have threatened and attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the system which allows a foreigner who hasn’t worked in your country even a day to claim benefits is pure madness. And there is no doubt that some people exploit such a system, sometimes illegally. Change your benefit policy and the problem will be resolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a reciprocal agreement.There are as many Brits claiming benefits in Europe as immigrants claiming in the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE as we have not sent 1 million brits to France claiming their welfare. The French wont allow that to happen, and so I call you out again as the majority of Brits in Europe claim British welfare as in pensions and industrial injuries benefits.
> 
> We had over 5 million European unemployables claiming welfare in the UK and sending it straight back home to build palatial homes and mansions. You would be surprised at just what £35,000 will buy in Romania.
Click to expand...

The number of people claiming benefits in the UK just dropped to its lowest in more than 40 years

5 million ?

Thats a classic even for a lying piece of shit like you.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Revealed: thousands of Britons on benefits across EU

Here is another one. Only 1000 Romanians claiming benefits in the UK. Why do you continue to make up these stories ?


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets just say that we wont have to fund palaces in Eastern Europe anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palaces? You are exaggerating, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already the eastern Europeans are leaving on the ferries and trains and heading east as fast as they can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that true? I doubt that. The majority of Europeans who already work and live in Britain will have opportunity to stay in Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask him to show you some pictures. He is a deluded old fool, and nasty with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this do you mean tainted
> 
> The Romanian town 'built on British benefits'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol !! Daily Mail. Hmmm.
Click to expand...

Says the man who peddles the communist Morning Star. Hmmmm.


----------



## montelatici

Older Brit retirees in southern European EU countries are claiming many times the healthcare benefits than younger EU citizens are claiming in Britain.

As far as unemployment benefits.

"At least 30,000 British nationals are currently claiming unemployment benefit in countries around the EU, _The Guardian_ reported, based on a survey with responses from 23 of the 27 other EU members.

The research shows more than four times as many Britons obtain unemployment benefits in Germany as Germans do in the UK, while the number of jobless Britons receiving benefits in Ireland exceeds their Irish counterparts in the UK by a rate of five to one."

Thousands of Britons on benefits across EU


----------



## Tommy Tainant

montelatici said:


> Older Brit retirees in southern European EU countries are claiming many times the healthcare benefits than younger EU citizens are claiming in Britain.
> 
> As far as unemployment benefits.
> 
> "At least 30,000 British nationals are currently claiming unemployment benefit in countries around the EU, _The Guardian_ reported, based on a survey with responses from 23 of the 27 other EU members.
> 
> The research shows more than four times as many Britons obtain unemployment benefits in Germany as Germans do in the UK, while the number of jobless Britons receiving benefits in Ireland exceeds their Irish counterparts in the UK by a rate of five to one."
> 
> Thousands of Britons on benefits across EU


This is how it will work.
We ship out thousands of fit young hard working foreigners and import thousands of geriatric ,sick pensioners. The medical staff who would have looked after them have been kicked out as well so it all looks a bit bleak.
This is what "taking back control" means.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palaces? You are exaggerating, obviously.
> 
> Is that true? I doubt that. The majority of Europeans who already work and live in Britain will have opportunity to stay in Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO whole villages of palatial homes have sprung up funded by British welfare payments. The scroungers and criminals from the eastern European states are fleeing Britain before they are attacked by the British, they are feeling the hatred coming from them over their fraud and fiddling. No longer see families camping out in car parks next to DIY superstores offering to build flat pack furniture for £20 an item, they have been chased by British people they have threatened and attacked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the system which allows a foreigner who hasn’t worked in your country even a day to claim benefits is pure madness. And there is no doubt that some people exploit such a system, sometimes illegally. Change your benefit policy and the problem will be resolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a reciprocal agreement.There are as many Brits claiming benefits in Europe as immigrants claiming in the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE as we have not sent 1 million brits to France claiming their welfare. The French wont allow that to happen, and so I call you out again as the majority of Brits in Europe claim British welfare as in pensions and industrial injuries benefits.
> 
> We had over 5 million European unemployables claiming welfare in the UK and sending it straight back home to build palatial homes and mansions. You would be surprised at just what £35,000 will buy in Romania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of people claiming benefits in the UK just dropped to its lowest in more than 40 years
> 
> 5 million ?
> 
> Thats a classic even for a lying piece of shit like you.
Click to expand...







From the governments own figure



2.1 Revisions to net migration
The results of the 2011 Census showed that the population of England and Wales was larger than expected, given the recorded number of births and deaths and the estimated level of net migration during the decade since the last Census in 2001. The Census-based mid-year population estimate for England and Wales in 2011 was 464,000 higher than the equivalent estimate rolled forward from the 2001 Census. The ONS identified several possible causes for the difference but considered that the “largest single cause is most likely to be underestimation of long-term immigration from central and eastern Europe in the middle part of the decade”.8
As a result, in April 2014 the ONS published a revised set of net migration estimates for the United Kingdom for the period 2001 to 2011. Total net migration during this period is now estimated to have been 346,000 higher than was previously thought – the original estimate of 2.18 million having been revised to 2.53 million. The difference between the original and revised estimates of net migration in each calendar year are set out in Chart 2.




www.parliament.*uk*/briefing-papers/sn06077.pdf


Now add the muslims on welfare and you get the true figure


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Revealed: thousands of Britons on benefits across EU
> 
> Here is another one. Only 1000 Romanians claiming benefits in the UK. Why do you continue to make up these stories ?








And your source is the gaurdian that well known failure that supports the looney left


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Older Brit retirees in southern European EU countries are claiming many times the healthcare benefits than younger EU citizens are claiming in Britain.
> 
> As far as unemployment benefits.
> 
> "At least 30,000 British nationals are currently claiming unemployment benefit in countries around the EU, _The Guardian_ reported, based on a survey with responses from 23 of the 27 other EU members.
> 
> The research shows more than four times as many Britons obtain unemployment benefits in Germany as Germans do in the UK, while the number of jobless Britons receiving benefits in Ireland exceeds their Irish counterparts in the UK by a rate of five to one."
> 
> Thousands of Britons on benefits across EU









WRONG AGAIN MONTE as they pay for their health care in the form of private medical insurance.


 WHEN YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT COME BACK AND BE SHOWN AS THE MORON YOU ARE


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Older Brit retirees in southern European EU countries are claiming many times the healthcare benefits than younger EU citizens are claiming in Britain.
> 
> As far as unemployment benefits.
> 
> "At least 30,000 British nationals are currently claiming unemployment benefit in countries around the EU, _The Guardian_ reported, based on a survey with responses from 23 of the 27 other EU members.
> 
> The research shows more than four times as many Britons obtain unemployment benefits in Germany as Germans do in the UK, while the number of jobless Britons receiving benefits in Ireland exceeds their Irish counterparts in the UK by a rate of five to one."
> 
> Thousands of Britons on benefits across EU
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it will work.
> We ship out thousands of fit young hard working foreigners and import thousands of geriatric ,sick pensioners. The medical staff who would have looked after them have been kicked out as well so it all looks a bit bleak.
> This is what "taking back control" means.
Click to expand...







 And that is not how it will work as we will rid the nation od scroungers and layabouts, criminals and fraudsters cutting the net costs to the nation as a whole by £1 billion a year. The elderly are for the most part fit and healthy or they would not be alive to live long enough in the EU. The 500,000 nurses currently out of work will fill the places of the poorly trained nursing assistants who have been allowed to infest out hospitals, forced on the nation by the EU. ( you forgot all about that didnt you, that an EU doctor who cant speak a word of English gets precedence over an Australian doctor higher qualified and who can speak English) You also forgot about the costs of translators and such that have to be met out of the hospital budget

 In total the NHS has spent £64.4 million on translation services in the last three financial years. This amount equates to a staggering *£59k* per day. Overall costs of translation are on the rise, whilst the cost of written translation is decreasing, which indicates that it is the cost of interpretation that is rising.

www.2020health.org/

Just think tommy how much more money you welsh could get if we removed all the unemployed foriegners from Britain, then lose whan you went back in the EU ?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

frigidweirdo said:


> People voted for it based on total ignorance.



Yet more hardcore liberal spew from 'Mr. Objective'

Bravisimo!


----------



## frigidweirdo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> People voted for it based on total ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more hardcore liberal spew from 'Mr. Objective'
> 
> Bravisimo!
Click to expand...


Wow, just an attack.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

frigidweirdo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> People voted for it based on total ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more hardcore liberal spew from 'Mr. Objective'
> 
> Bravisimo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, just an attack.
Click to expand...


That's exactly what you did. Surely, those poor ignorant fools for voters weren't as enlightened as you are!


----------



## zaangalewa

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> People voted for it based on total ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant disagree with that. I cant see someone of the calibre of David Davies being able to negotiate anything substantial either. They will get offered a shit deal and Mrs May will have to take that back to parliament. MPs will then consider how many jobs will be lost in their constituencies and the upshot is that they will have to ask the public if it is what they really want.
> 
> This nonsense will drag on for a few years, holding us back like a fucking millstone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LIES TAINTED as we dont have to accept anything. Already we are looking outside the EU for trade and the EU is spitting feathers over it. They have lost all the lovely money that Britain puts into the pot and they are fighting for survival. Another 4 nations want to leave and are waiting to see what Britain gets out of the deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK gets rid of the noose that The Hague has around their neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the Hague, a city in the Netherlands, have to do with the EU?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how much you actually know about the EU as it is the seat of the EU courts
Click to expand...


The International Court of Justice (ICJ) in  "The Hague" - Den Haag - is realized by the Charta of the United Nations in 06/26/1945. ...

... And now I guess I understand what your problem is. Seems to me you think about Eurojust. Eurojust coordinates the european prosecution of delicts specially in context with terror, slave trade, arms trade, drug trade, child pornography and money laundering. ...

Somehow understandable. No one likes to live in a world with terror, slaves, drugs, brutality, sexual perversions and the injustice of money stream systems. Better to ignore this all and the world will be perfect?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Older Brit retirees in southern European EU countries are claiming many times the healthcare benefits than younger EU citizens are claiming in Britain.
> 
> As far as unemployment benefits.
> 
> "At least 30,000 British nationals are currently claiming unemployment benefit in countries around the EU, _The Guardian_ reported, based on a survey with responses from 23 of the 27 other EU members.
> 
> The research shows more than four times as many Britons obtain unemployment benefits in Germany as Germans do in the UK, while the number of jobless Britons receiving benefits in Ireland exceeds their Irish counterparts in the UK by a rate of five to one."
> 
> Thousands of Britons on benefits across EU
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it will work.
> We ship out thousands of fit young hard working foreigners and import thousands of geriatric ,sick pensioners. The medical staff who would have looked after them have been kicked out as well so it all looks a bit bleak.
> This is what "taking back control" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is not how it will work as we will rid the nation od scroungers and layabouts, criminals and fraudsters cutting the net costs to the nation as a whole by £1 billion a year. The elderly are for the most part fit and healthy or they would not be alive to live long enough in the EU. The 500,000 nurses currently out of work will fill the places of the poorly trained nursing assistants who have been allowed to infest out hospitals, forced on the nation by the EU. ( you forgot all about that didnt you, that an EU doctor who cant speak a word of English gets precedence over an Australian doctor higher qualified and who can speak English) You also forgot about the costs of translators and such that have to be met out of the hospital budget
> 
> In total the NHS has spent £64.4 million on translation services in the last three financial years. This amount equates to a staggering *£59k* per day. Overall costs of translation are on the rise, whilst the cost of written translation is decreasing, which indicates that it is the cost of interpretation that is rising.
> 
> www.2020health.org/
> 
> Just think tommy how much more money you welsh could get if we removed all the unemployed foriegners from Britain, then lose whan you went back in the EU ?
Click to expand...

I do wonder if you actually believe this crap. Even the most rabid brexit wankers like farage never claimed any of this.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Older Brit retirees in southern European EU countries are claiming many times the healthcare benefits than younger EU citizens are claiming in Britain.
> 
> As far as unemployment benefits.
> 
> "At least 30,000 British nationals are currently claiming unemployment benefit in countries around the EU, _The Guardian_ reported, based on a survey with responses from 23 of the 27 other EU members.
> 
> The research shows more than four times as many Britons obtain unemployment benefits in Germany as Germans do in the UK, while the number of jobless Britons receiving benefits in Ireland exceeds their Irish counterparts in the UK by a rate of five to one."
> 
> Thousands of Britons on benefits across EU
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it will work.
> We ship out thousands of fit young hard working foreigners and import thousands of geriatric ,sick pensioners. The medical staff who would have looked after them have been kicked out as well so it all looks a bit bleak.
> This is what "taking back control" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is not how it will work as we will rid the nation od scroungers and layabouts, criminals and fraudsters cutting the net costs to the nation as a whole by £1 billion a year. The elderly are for the most part fit and healthy or they would not be alive to live long enough in the EU. The 500,000 nurses currently out of work will fill the places of the poorly trained nursing assistants who have been allowed to infest out hospitals, forced on the nation by the EU. ( you forgot all about that didnt you, that an EU doctor who cant speak a word of English gets precedence over an Australian doctor higher qualified and who can speak English) You also forgot about the costs of translators and such that have to be met out of the hospital budget
> 
> In total the NHS has spent £64.4 million on translation services in the last three financial years. This amount equates to a staggering *£59k* per day. Overall costs of translation are on the rise, whilst the cost of written translation is decreasing, which indicates that it is the cost of interpretation that is rising.
> 
> www.2020health.org/
> 
> Just think tommy how much more money you welsh could get if we removed all the unemployed foriegners from Britain, then lose whan you went back in the EU ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do wonder if you actually believe this crap. Even the most rabid brexit wankers like farage never claimed any of this.
Click to expand...



What harbinger of doom/end times  do we have today?


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Older Brit retirees in southern European EU countries are claiming many times the healthcare benefits than younger EU citizens are claiming in Britain.
> 
> As far as unemployment benefits.
> 
> "At least 30,000 British nationals are currently claiming unemployment benefit in countries around the EU, _The Guardian_ reported, based on a survey with responses from 23 of the 27 other EU members.
> 
> The research shows more than four times as many Britons obtain unemployment benefits in Germany as Germans do in the UK, while the number of jobless Britons receiving benefits in Ireland exceeds their Irish counterparts in the UK by a rate of five to one."
> 
> Thousands of Britons on benefits across EU
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it will work.
> We ship out thousands of fit young hard working foreigners and import thousands of geriatric ,sick pensioners. The medical staff who would have looked after them have been kicked out as well so it all looks a bit bleak.
> This is what "taking back control" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is not how it will work as we will rid the nation od scroungers and layabouts, criminals and fraudsters cutting the net costs to the nation as a whole by £1 billion a year. The elderly are for the most part fit and healthy or they would not be alive to live long enough in the EU. The 500,000 nurses currently out of work will fill the places of the poorly trained nursing assistants who have been allowed to infest out hospitals, forced on the nation by the EU. ( you forgot all about that didnt you, that an EU doctor who cant speak a word of English gets precedence over an Australian doctor higher qualified and who can speak English) You also forgot about the costs of translators and such that have to be met out of the hospital budget
> 
> In total the NHS has spent £64.4 million on translation services in the last three financial years. This amount equates to a staggering *£59k* per day. Overall costs of translation are on the rise, whilst the cost of written translation is decreasing, which indicates that it is the cost of interpretation that is rising.
> 
> www.2020health.org/
> 
> Just think tommy how much more money you welsh could get if we removed all the unemployed foriegners from Britain, then lose whan you went back in the EU ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do wonder if you actually believe this crap. Even the most rabid brexit wankers like farage never claimed any of this.
Click to expand...






They do and the press reported on them before the last election. And you morons in wales, scotland and N.I. cant see that if you break apart the union you will be giving away your rights to make your own laws and give control of your lives to the EU. Isnt that the major reason you want to leave the union


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> People voted for it based on total ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more hardcore liberal spew from 'Mr. Objective'
> 
> Bravisimo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, just an attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what you did. Surely, those poor ignorant fools for voters weren't as enlightened as you are!
Click to expand...


Damn bitch, you had nothing to say to that! Have some!


----------



## ESay

*Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years *

Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years


Is that compromise agreeable for you, Brexiters?


----------



## Mindful

ESay said:


> *Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years *
> 
> Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years
> 
> 
> Is that compromise agreeable for you, Brexiters?



We were going to do that anyway, I thought. And provide much more aid to refugee camps........over there........wherever.


----------



## Phoenall

ESay said:


> *Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years *
> 
> Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years
> 
> 
> Is that compromise agreeable for you, Brexiters?







 No as that is no different to the arab league peace plan is to the Israelis.    We want control over our borders and the right to deport criminals who are not British. We also want the right to make trade agreements with other nations without having to offer them to other EU nations first. We want a common market not a neo marxist federation as it is now.


----------



## ESay

Phoenall said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years *
> 
> Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years
> 
> 
> Is that compromise agreeable for you, Brexiters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No as that is no different to the arab league peace plan is to the Israelis.    We want control over our borders and the right to deport criminals who are not British. We also want the right to make trade agreements with other nations without having to offer them to other EU nations first. We want a common market not a neo marxist federation as it is now.
Click to expand...


But you understand that Britain will have to make concessions to strike a deal with the EU, don’t you? And in one form or another it will have to receive European workers in the future, though in a limited scale, I think.


----------



## Phoenall

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years *
> 
> Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years
> 
> 
> Is that compromise agreeable for you, Brexiters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No as that is no different to the arab league peace plan is to the Israelis.    We want control over our borders and the right to deport criminals who are not British. We also want the right to make trade agreements with other nations without having to offer them to other EU nations first. We want a common market not a neo marxist federation as it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you understand that Britain will have to make concessions to strike a deal with the EU, don’t you? And in one form or another it will have to receive European workers in the future, though in a limited scale, I think.
Click to expand...







 WHY?   we could just say to the EU if you want us to buy your goods then these are the new rules, if you dont like them then find someone else to support your failing agriculture. We are prepared to accept those Europeans that have a job to go to that cant be done by British workers, who are earning in excess of £50,000 and paying the going rate of stoppages. We will not accept unemployable scroungers like we have been forced to do, pay them welfare and build them mansions back home. If the EU does not like this then they will have to increase the amounts paid by each nation or reduce the costs


----------



## ESay

Phoenall said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years *
> 
> Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years
> 
> 
> Is that compromise agreeable for you, Brexiters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No as that is no different to the arab league peace plan is to the Israelis.    We want control over our borders and the right to deport criminals who are not British. We also want the right to make trade agreements with other nations without having to offer them to other EU nations first. We want a common market not a neo marxist federation as it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you understand that Britain will have to make concessions to strike a deal with the EU, don’t you? And in one form or another it will have to receive European workers in the future, though in a limited scale, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?   we could just say to the EU if you want us to buy your goods then these are the new rules, if you dont like them then find someone else to support your failing agriculture. We are prepared to accept those Europeans that have a job to go to that cant be done by British workers, who are earning in excess of £50,000 and paying the going rate of stoppages. We will not accept unemployable scroungers like we have been forced to do, pay them welfare and build them mansions back home. If the EU does not like this then they will have to increase the amounts paid by each nation or reduce the costs
Click to expand...



Why? Because almost half of Britain’s exports go to the EU while the EU sends around 15% of its goods to the UK.
Because British financial organisations will want to get lucrative terms in order to preserve London’s role of one of financial centres of Europe.


----------



## Phoenall

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years *
> 
> Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years
> 
> 
> Is that compromise agreeable for you, Brexiters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No as that is no different to the arab league peace plan is to the Israelis.    We want control over our borders and the right to deport criminals who are not British. We also want the right to make trade agreements with other nations without having to offer them to other EU nations first. We want a common market not a neo marxist federation as it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you understand that Britain will have to make concessions to strike a deal with the EU, don’t you? And in one form or another it will have to receive European workers in the future, though in a limited scale, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?   we could just say to the EU if you want us to buy your goods then these are the new rules, if you dont like them then find someone else to support your failing agriculture. We are prepared to accept those Europeans that have a job to go to that cant be done by British workers, who are earning in excess of £50,000 and paying the going rate of stoppages. We will not accept unemployable scroungers like we have been forced to do, pay them welfare and build them mansions back home. If the EU does not like this then they will have to increase the amounts paid by each nation or reduce the costs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because almost half of Britain’s exports go to the EU while the EU sends around 15% of its goods to the UK.
> Because British financial organisations will want to get lucrative terms in order to preserve London’s role of one of financial centres of Europe.
Click to expand...







 WRONG as it is 20% of Britains exports go to the EU at most, and these are services. The EU sends Britain 80% of its imports.  The firms already have these lucrative terms and will enforce them if the EU dares to pull out of contracts and give them to French, German or any other nations institutions. Have you heard of INTELECTUAL PROPERTY well that is what the British firms have with their services. So taking the trade away from London will cost the EU more than they could ever make from such an action and would bring the whole institution to its knees. 

Want to try another of the remain lies that hold no water. After the fiasco at Dover this week expect Brits to stay at home and not go to Europe for their holidays. Look at what happened to Greece and Portugal and is now happening to Spain and Italy.


----------



## ESay

Phoenall said:


> WRONG as it is 20% of Britains exports go to the EU at most, and these are services. The EU sends Britain 80% of its imports.



Do you have any figures that confirm your claim? Look at the World Fact book, for example. You will see that four European countries – Germany, France, Netherlands, and Ireland – make up more than 25% of the British exports.



Phoenall said:


> The firms already have these lucrative terms and will enforce them if the EU dares to pull out of contracts and give them to French, German or any other nations institutions. Have you heard of INTELECTUAL PROPERTY well that is what the British firms have with their services. So taking the trade away from London will cost the EU more than they could ever make from such an action and would bring the whole institution to its knees.



It is not the EU will dare. It is clients of your firms will do that because they will no longer need these firms because these firms won’t have free access to the EU.

And what does intellectual property have to do with that? If, for example, Mr Lee will chose a firm in Frankfurt rather than in London to operate his businesses in Europe, then he will breach the intellectual rights of the London firm or what?


----------



## Drummond

ESay said:


> *Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years *
> 
> Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years
> 
> 
> Is that compromise agreeable for you, Brexiters?



I say it's a step in the right direction, but it's also a rather inadequate one.

The EU really needs to understand that WE have a right to control OUR borders. Implicit in this 'compromise' is that a concession is being made which nonetheless still refuses to accept our right to sovereignty over our own land and who may come here !!

Basically, it amounts to yet more arrogance from the EU ... an EU which we're on course to rid ourselves of membership from. Perhaps, one day, those running the EU will decide that they need to stop controlling everything and everyone. That this is even an issue is an outrage, and further illustrates how VERY right we were to quit this control-freaking colossus.


----------



## montelatici

Drummond said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years *
> 
> Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years
> 
> 
> Is that compromise agreeable for you, Brexiters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say it's a step in the right direction, but it's also a rather inadequate one.
> 
> The EU really needs to understand that WE have a right to control OUR borders. Implicit in this 'compromise' is that a concession is being made which nonetheless still refuses to accept our right to sovereignty over our own land and who may come here !!
> 
> Basically, it amounts to yet more arrogance from the EU ... an EU which we're on course to rid ourselves of membership from. Perhaps, one day, those running the EU will decide that they need to stop controlling everything and everyone. That this is even an issue is an outrage, and further illustrates how VERY right we were to quit this control-freaking colossus.
Click to expand...


The UK needs to understand that the Union has the right to control its borders, that includes the single market within those borders.


----------



## Drummond

montelatici said:


> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years *
> 
> Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years
> 
> 
> Is that compromise agreeable for you, Brexiters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say it's a step in the right direction, but it's also a rather inadequate one.
> 
> The EU really needs to understand that WE have a right to control OUR borders. Implicit in this 'compromise' is that a concession is being made which nonetheless still refuses to accept our right to sovereignty over our own land and who may come here !!
> 
> Basically, it amounts to yet more arrogance from the EU ... an EU which we're on course to rid ourselves of membership from. Perhaps, one day, those running the EU will decide that they need to stop controlling everything and everyone. That this is even an issue is an outrage, and further illustrates how VERY right we were to quit this control-freaking colossus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK needs to understand that the Union has the right to control its borders, that includes the single market within those borders.
Click to expand...


That would be ... the EU, acting effectively as a single entity, with all Member States subsumed, politically, within it ? Yes ?

That would be ... the EU, not even satisfied with THAT, then trying to dictate damaging terms to an non-affiliated country ? Yes  .. ?


----------



## montelatici

Of course.  That has always been the objective, a united Europe. As stated in the first article of the Treaty of Rome.  Once out, the UK will have no more right to the Single Market than Japan, China  the U.S. etc. Why should it? The Brexiters should have thought it through.


----------



## Phoenall

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG as it is 20% of Britains exports go to the EU at most, and these are services. The EU sends Britain 80% of its imports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any figures that confirm your claim? Look at the World Fact book, for example. You will see that four European countries – Germany, France, Netherlands, and Ireland – make up more than 25% of the British exports.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The firms already have these lucrative terms and will enforce them if the EU dares to pull out of contracts and give them to French, German or any other nations institutions. Have you heard of INTELECTUAL PROPERTY well that is what the British firms have with their services. So taking the trade away from London will cost the EU more than they could ever make from such an action and would bring the whole institution to its knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not the EU will dare. It is clients of your firms will do that because they will no longer need these firms because these firms won’t have free access to the EU.
> 
> And what does intellectual property have to do with that? If, for example, Mr Lee will chose a firm in Frankfurt rather than in London to operate his businesses in Europe, then he will breach the intellectual rights of the London firm or what?
Click to expand...






Read it again as it 25% of EU trade to Britain not 25% of total trade.


 Then they will find themselves in court and being forced to honour contracts they signed. Then they will be forced to pay huge sums in compensation, possibly making them go into liquidation in the process. They will also be blacklisted for breach of contract putting the cost's up in the future
 If the bussines model used by the firm is theirs then the model can not be used by another firm without their permision, so the company would have to hunt for another one that is freely available and works for them. The access to Europe will still be there as Europe wont want to lose that much of its banking because of pettyness.It is just the new contracts that will be at risk, and they can be made just as watertight


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years *
> 
> Brexit: EU considers migration ‘emergency brake’ for UK for up to seven years
> 
> 
> Is that compromise agreeable for you, Brexiters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say it's a step in the right direction, but it's also a rather inadequate one.
> 
> The EU really needs to understand that WE have a right to control OUR borders. Implicit in this 'compromise' is that a concession is being made which nonetheless still refuses to accept our right to sovereignty over our own land and who may come here !!
> 
> Basically, it amounts to yet more arrogance from the EU ... an EU which we're on course to rid ourselves of membership from. Perhaps, one day, those running the EU will decide that they need to stop controlling everything and everyone. That this is even an issue is an outrage, and further illustrates how VERY right we were to quit this control-freaking colossus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK needs to understand that the Union has the right to control its borders, that includes the single market within those borders.
Click to expand...





 We do which more than you do, and we also know that without border controls more of what is happening in mainland Europe will become the norm until the armed forces are deployed and the muslims forcibly removed. If the EU cant control its borders then more and more nations will leave and control their own. This is already happening in the east with the poorer EU nations putting border controls in place and firing on illegal immigrants contrary to the EU rules.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Of course.  That has always been the objective, a united Europe. As stated in the first article of the Treaty of Rome.  Once out, the UK will have no more right to the Single Market than Japan, China  the U.S. etc. Why should it? The Brexiters should have thought it through.








You didnt get it did you.

IT IS NOT A UNITED EUROPE BUT A FEDERATION OF SOVIET STATES SUBSERVIENT TO THE NEO MARXIST LEADERS IN THE HAGUE. THEY WILL HAVE NO SAY IN THEIR OWN LAWS OR WHAT THEY GROW. SO THEY WILL BECOME JUST LIKE THE UKRAINE AND OTHER PLACES UNDER THE HEEL OF DICTATORS


 Without outside trade the EU will go under and they will lose the fishing grounds they are plundering at the moment to the non EU nations. This will put fish as a staple of their diet out of their reach, unless they send an armed escort with their fleet to say British waters and try threats of war if we try and stop them.


----------



## barryqwalsh

Who are the "mad, swivel-eyed loons" now?

David Cameron ally: Tory activists are mad, swivel-eyed loons


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  That has always been the objective, a united Europe. As stated in the first article of the Treaty of Rome.  Once out, the UK will have no more right to the Single Market than Japan, China  the U.S. etc. Why should it? The Brexiters should have thought it through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt get it did you.
> 
> IT IS NOT A UNITED EUROPE BUT A FEDERATION OF SOVIET STATES SUBSERVIENT TO THE NEO MARXIST LEADERS IN THE HAGUE. THEY WILL HAVE NO SAY IN THEIR OWN LAWS OR WHAT THEY GROW. SO THEY WILL BECOME JUST LIKE THE UKRAINE AND OTHER PLACES UNDER THE HEEL OF DICTATORS
> 
> 
> Without outside trade the EU will go under and they will lose the fishing grounds they are plundering at the moment to the non EU nations. This will put fish as a staple of their diet out of their reach, unless they send an armed escort with their fleet to say British waters and try threats of war if we try and stop them.
Click to expand...


Question.

Is there such a thing as a European people?


----------



## Drummond

montelatici said:


> Of course.  That has always been the objective, a united Europe. As stated in the first article of the Treaty of Rome.  Once out, the UK will have no more right to the Single Market than Japan, China  the U.S. etc. Why should it? The Brexiters should have thought it through.



Autonomy. Freedom. The right to rule yourselves, not be ruled by a foreign power. To control your own destiny.

All to be shunned, eh ? All meaningless ? To earn 'punishment', if you dare to fight for your own rights ?


----------



## montelatici

Drummond said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  That has always been the objective, a united Europe. As stated in the first article of the Treaty of Rome.  Once out, the UK will have no more right to the Single Market than Japan, China  the U.S. etc. Why should it? The Brexiters should have thought it through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autonomy. Freedom. The right to rule yourselves, not be ruled by a foreign power. To control your own destiny.
> 
> All to be shunned, eh ? All meaningless ? To earn 'punishment', if you dare to fight for your own rights ?
Click to expand...


Like the U.S. states,  the  states of the EU have similar autonomy within a larger and stronger Union.  MEPs are elected by the people of the states of the EU just as the people of the states of the U.S. vote for their federal represntatives. The EU is not a foreign power to the states, no more than the U.S. is a foreign power to the states.  You are a nutter.


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  That has always been the objective, a united Europe. As stated in the first article of the Treaty of Rome.  Once out, the UK will have no more right to the Single Market than Japan, China  the U.S. etc. Why should it? The Brexiters should have thought it through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autonomy. Freedom. The right to rule yourselves, not be ruled by a foreign power. To control your own destiny.
> 
> All to be shunned, eh ? All meaningless ? To earn 'punishment', if you dare to fight for your own rights ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the U.S. states,  the  states of the EU have similar autonomy within a larger and stronger Union.  MEPs are elected by the people of the states of the EU just as the people of the states of the U.S. vote for their federal represntatives. The EU is not a foreign power to the states, no more than the U.S. is a foreign power to the states.  You are a nutter.
Click to expand...


A specious argument. The EU countries are in no way comparable to the United States.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  That has always been the objective, a united Europe. As stated in the first article of the Treaty of Rome.  Once out, the UK will have no more right to the Single Market than Japan, China  the U.S. etc. Why should it? The Brexiters should have thought it through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autonomy. Freedom. The right to rule yourselves, not be ruled by a foreign power. To control your own destiny.
> 
> All to be shunned, eh ? All meaningless ? To earn 'punishment', if you dare to fight for your own rights ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the U.S. states,  the  states of the EU have similar autonomy within a larger and stronger Union.  MEPs are elected by the people of the states of the EU just as the people of the states of the U.S. vote for their federal represntatives. The EU is not a foreign power to the states, no more than the U.S. is a foreign power to the states.  You are a nutter.
Click to expand...







 You dont know what you are talking about. the EU is ran by faceless neo marxist eurocrats in the Hague hamding down new laws to the MEP's in Brussels to agree on. They give each member nation 6 months of glory by appointing one of their parlimentarians to the post of president of the EU, that is a post with no actual power. This would be like giving the govenor of each individual state the chance to be POTUS for 6 months every 25 years.


----------



## montelatici

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  That has always been the objective, a united Europe. As stated in the first article of the Treaty of Rome.  Once out, the UK will have no more right to the Single Market than Japan, China  the U.S. etc. Why should it? The Brexiters should have thought it through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autonomy. Freedom. The right to rule yourselves, not be ruled by a foreign power. To control your own destiny.
> 
> All to be shunned, eh ? All meaningless ? To earn 'punishment', if you dare to fight for your own rights ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the U.S. states,  the  states of the EU have similar autonomy within a larger and stronger Union.  MEPs are elected by the people of the states of the EU just as the people of the states of the U.S. vote for their federal represntatives. The EU is not a foreign power to the states, no more than the U.S. is a foreign power to the states.  You are a nutter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A specious argument. The EU countries are in no way comparable to the United States.
Click to expand...


The status  of states vis-a-vis the EU is comparable to the status of the states of the United States vis-a-vis the U.S. under the  terms of the Articles of Confederation period. To wit:

"Each state retains its sovereignty, freedom, and independence, and every power, jurisdiction, and right, which is not by this Confederation expressly delegated to the United States, in Congress assembled."


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  That has always been the objective, a united Europe. As stated in the first article of the Treaty of Rome.  Once out, the UK will have no more right to the Single Market than Japan, China  the U.S. etc. Why should it? The Brexiters should have thought it through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autonomy. Freedom. The right to rule yourselves, not be ruled by a foreign power. To control your own destiny.
> 
> All to be shunned, eh ? All meaningless ? To earn 'punishment', if you dare to fight for your own rights ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the U.S. states,  the  states of the EU have similar autonomy within a larger and stronger Union.  MEPs are elected by the people of the states of the EU just as the people of the states of the U.S. vote for their federal represntatives. The EU is not a foreign power to the states, no more than the U.S. is a foreign power to the states.  You are a nutter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A specious argument. The EU countries are in no way comparable to the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The status  of states vis-a-vis the EU is comparable to the status of the states of the United States vis-a-vis the U.S. under the  terms of the Articles of Confederation period. To wit:
> 
> "Each state retains its sovereignty, freedom, and independence, and every power, jurisdiction, and right, which is not by this Confederation expressly delegated to the United States, in Congress assembled."
Click to expand...


For heaven's sake.

Try living here. Really living here. Sans the protection of some government or other.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  That has always been the objective, a united Europe. As stated in the first article of the Treaty of Rome.  Once out, the UK will have no more right to the Single Market than Japan, China  the U.S. etc. Why should it? The Brexiters should have thought it through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autonomy. Freedom. The right to rule yourselves, not be ruled by a foreign power. To control your own destiny.
> 
> All to be shunned, eh ? All meaningless ? To earn 'punishment', if you dare to fight for your own rights ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the U.S. states,  the  states of the EU have similar autonomy within a larger and stronger Union.  MEPs are elected by the people of the states of the EU just as the people of the states of the U.S. vote for their federal represntatives. The EU is not a foreign power to the states, no more than the U.S. is a foreign power to the states.  You are a nutter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A specious argument. The EU countries are in no way comparable to the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The status  of states vis-a-vis the EU is comparable to the status of the states of the United States vis-a-vis the U.S. under the  terms of the Articles of Confederation period. To wit:
> 
> "Each state retains its sovereignty, freedom, and independence, and every power, jurisdiction, and right, which is not by this Confederation expressly delegated to the United States, in Congress assembled."
Click to expand...








And this shows just how much you dont know once again as the 28 member states are told what laws they can apply to their people, and also what laws they can apply to immigrants. How the EU eurocrats in Brussels set the laws with no input from the member states and decide what each member state will produce or not produce. The EU does not have a constitution like the USA it has a petty eurocracy full of neo marxists that want to turn Europe into one large communist federation allied to the islamic extremists.


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  That has always been the objective, a united Europe. As stated in the first article of the Treaty of Rome.  Once out, the UK will have no more right to the Single Market than Japan, China  the U.S. etc. Why should it? The Brexiters should have thought it through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autonomy. Freedom. The right to rule yourselves, not be ruled by a foreign power. To control your own destiny.
> 
> All to be shunned, eh ? All meaningless ? To earn 'punishment', if you dare to fight for your own rights ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the U.S. states,  the  states of the EU have similar autonomy within a larger and stronger Union.  MEPs are elected by the people of the states of the EU just as the people of the states of the U.S. vote for their federal represntatives. The EU is not a foreign power to the states, no more than the U.S. is a foreign power to the states.  You are a nutter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A specious argument. The EU countries are in no way comparable to the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The status  of states vis-a-vis the EU is comparable to the status of the states of the United States vis-a-vis the U.S. under the  terms of the Articles of Confederation period. To wit:
> 
> "Each state retains its sovereignty, freedom, and independence, and every power, jurisdiction, and right, which is not by this Confederation expressly delegated to the United States, in Congress assembled."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For heaven's sake.
> 
> Try living here. Really living here. Sans the protection of some government or other.
Click to expand...






 He is a know it all that actually knows nothing, even after being shown and told that this was the reason the Brits wanted to vote on leaving.


----------



## ESay

Phoenall said:


> Read it again as it 25% of EU trade to Britain not 25% of total trade.


This is a link to the British section: The World Factbook

Choose “Economy”; scroll down and you will see “Exports - partners”, here you can see seven countries: US 14.6%, Germany 10.1%, Switzerland 7%, China 6%, France 5.9%, Netherlands 5.8%, Ireland 5.5% (2015). Where does it say about ‘it 25% of EU trade to Britain not 25% of total trade’?



Phoenall said:


> Then they will find themselves in court and being forced to honour contracts they signed. Then they will be forced to pay huge sums in compensation, possibly making them go into liquidation in the process. They will also be blacklisted for breach of contract putting the cost's up in the future



Actually, it is your British firms may find themselves in courts because they will no longer be able to fulfil their obligations due to limited access to the EU market.




Phoenall said:


> If the bussines model used by the firm is theirs then the model can not be used by another firm without their permision, so the company would have to hunt for another one that is freely available and works for them. The access to Europe will still be there as Europe wont want to lose that much of its banking because of pettyness.It is just the new contracts that will be at risk, and they can be made just as watertight



I still can’t understand what British firms can do such exceptional that say German or Irish ones can’t.


----------



## ESay

Drummond said:


> The EU really needs to understand that WE have a right to control OUR borders. Implicit in this 'compromise' is that a concession is being made which nonetheless still refuses to accept our right to sovereignty over our own land and who may come here !!



Okay, you want to control your borders. And let’s even imagine that the EU understands that. What’s next? Do you want to have a right to access freely to the EU common market? If you want, what concessions do you prepare to make?


----------



## montelatici

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  That has always been the objective, a united Europe. As stated in the first article of the Treaty of Rome.  Once out, the UK will have no more right to the Single Market than Japan, China  the U.S. etc. Why should it? The Brexiters should have thought it through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autonomy. Freedom. The right to rule yourselves, not be ruled by a foreign power. To control your own destiny.
> 
> All to be shunned, eh ? All meaningless ? To earn 'punishment', if you dare to fight for your own rights ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the U.S. states,  the  states of the EU have similar autonomy within a larger and stronger Union.  MEPs are elected by the people of the states of the EU just as the people of the states of the U.S. vote for their federal represntatives. The EU is not a foreign power to the states, no more than the U.S. is a foreign power to the states.  You are a nutter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A specious argument. The EU countries are in no way comparable to the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The status  of states vis-a-vis the EU is comparable to the status of the states of the United States vis-a-vis the U.S. under the  terms of the Articles of Confederation period. To wit:
> 
> "Each state retains its sovereignty, freedom, and independence, and every power, jurisdiction, and right, which is not by this Confederation expressly delegated to the United States, in Congress assembled."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For heaven's sake.
> 
> Try living here. Really living here. Sans the protection of some government or other.
Click to expand...


Non Sequitur


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Autonomy. Freedom. The right to rule yourselves, not be ruled by a foreign power. To control your own destiny.
> 
> All to be shunned, eh ? All meaningless ? To earn 'punishment', if you dare to fight for your own rights ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the U.S. states,  the  states of the EU have similar autonomy within a larger and stronger Union.  MEPs are elected by the people of the states of the EU just as the people of the states of the U.S. vote for their federal represntatives. The EU is not a foreign power to the states, no more than the U.S. is a foreign power to the states.  You are a nutter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A specious argument. The EU countries are in no way comparable to the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The status  of states vis-a-vis the EU is comparable to the status of the states of the United States vis-a-vis the U.S. under the  terms of the Articles of Confederation period. To wit:
> 
> "Each state retains its sovereignty, freedom, and independence, and every power, jurisdiction, and right, which is not by this Confederation expressly delegated to the United States, in Congress assembled."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For heaven's sake.
> 
> Try living here. Really living here. Sans the protection of some government or other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non Sequitur
Click to expand...


Well yes.

What else could you say?


----------



## Drummond

ESay said:


> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EU really needs to understand that WE have a right to control OUR borders. Implicit in this 'compromise' is that a concession is being made which nonetheless still refuses to accept our right to sovereignty over our own land and who may come here !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you want to control your borders. And let’s even imagine that the EU understands that. What’s next? Do you want to have a right to access freely to the EU common market? If you want, what concessions do you prepare to make?
Click to expand...


I doubt very much that the EU does understand that ... at all. Or, if they did, they didn't care. All they cared about when we were tied into them was that we allowed highly porous borders. They've never tolerated any consideration of our wish to exercise meaningful control._ Only through Brexit do we have any chance of changing that._

A power which perpetually demands, forces, a country to take in immigrants in uncontrollable numbers, numbers it cannot take indefinitely without harm resulting, is demonstrably A HOSTILE POWER. How can it be otherwise ??

You talk about concessions the UK must make ? OK ... maybe, just maybe, the reality involves this. The reality, I argue, SHOULD NOT .. because we have a right to thrive, and not be under continual threat from unreasonable expectations from, I repeat, A HOSTILE POWER.


----------



## montelatici

The EU has freedom of movement within the EU.  That is the deal.  If you want access to the single market with the free movement of goods and services an EU state has to accept the free movement of people.  That's the deal.  Don't like it, get the f_ck out.  But don't expect to have the EU allow free movement of your products and services, get it?

The UK leaving is the best thing for the EU.  The UK's services will move into the EU single market.  EU cities will get the business that London had. And, the rest of the EU will integrate further without the UK complaining about it.


----------



## Drummond

montelatici said:


> The EU has freedom of movement within the EU.  That is the deal.  If you want access to the single market with the free movement of goods and services an EU state has to accept the free movement of people.  That's the deal.  Don't like it, get the f_ck out.  But don't expect to have the EU allow free movement of your products and services, get it?
> 
> The UK leaving is the best thing for the EU.  The UK's services will move into the EU single market.  EU cities will get the business that London had. And, the rest of the EU will integrate further without the UK complaining about it.



I do get it. The psychology you're describing is, in essence, one of a protection racket.

In a nutshell: dance to our tune, be a part of us, and in return we will (subject to critical problems always remaining unaddressed !) 'protect' your own 'special interests'.

Protection rackets might act as though they're the friend of those they target .. but of course, their ultimate agenda is a predatory one. They want power over those they target. They exercise that power. Anyone not liking it can expect to be disadvantaged.

I'm not at all sure that the UK leaving is anything good for the EU. Other member States will have to take up the financial slack, between them, that our sizeable contributions helped pay for, year-on-year. And of course, we've shown the rest of the EU a 'rebellious spirit' that might inspire others.

You're assuming that there'll be a big drain of businesses and 'services' out of the UK and into Europe. OK, I daresay that some will leave. But others may take their place, outside of the EU ... and besides, to deal with us as a single entity rather than be steeped in EU bureaucracy, MIGHT well seem an attractive prospect.

Don't write us off. We thrived before the EU became what it now is. I'm sure we can do so again. And ... the spirit of freedom will not have died in us. Brexit helps safeguard it ...


----------



## Phoenall

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read it again as it 25% of EU trade to Britain not 25% of total trade.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a link to the British section: The World Factbook
> 
> Choose “Economy”; scroll down and you will see “Exports - partners”, here you can see seven countries: US 14.6%, Germany 10.1%, Switzerland 7%, China 6%, France 5.9%, Netherlands 5.8%, Ireland 5.5% (2015). Where does it say about ‘it 25% of EU trade to Britain not 25% of total trade’?
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then they will find themselves in court and being forced to honour contracts they signed. Then they will be forced to pay huge sums in compensation, possibly making them go into liquidation in the process. They will also be blacklisted for breach of contract putting the cost's up in the future
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it is your British firms may find themselves in courts because they will no longer be able to fulfil their obligations due to limited access to the EU market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the bussines model used by the firm is theirs then the model can not be used by another firm without their permision, so the company would have to hunt for another one that is freely available and works for them. The access to Europe will still be there as Europe wont want to lose that much of its banking because of pettyness.It is just the new contracts that will be at risk, and they can be made just as watertight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still can’t understand what British firms can do such exceptional that say German or Irish ones can’t.
Click to expand...





So the UK does the EU, as that is what you are saying. The EU only does 25% of the total trade, meaning 75% is from outside the EU.



NOPE as that is illegal trade controls by the EU so meaning the EU will be taken to court for placing these in our way.


Intelectual rights to the products that cant be taken away. So if say Acme bank of Slovenia has a contract with a London firm and the London firm has invented a new algorithm to ease the workload then Acme BoS cant take the algorithm to another company as it is protected by law. So Acme BoS either goes back to the old slow expensive ways as used by the firms in Germany or Ireland and pays the company in London at the same time for breach of contract or stays put. The company in London does not need any more access to the EU as Acme BoS is alreay there. Without divulging methods and intellectual rights it is hard to explain why the British firms dont need any access to Europe, but Europe needs access to Britain


----------



## StLucieBengal

montelatici said:


> The EU has freedom of movement within the EU.  That is the deal.  If you want access to the single market with the free movement of goods and services an EU state has to accept the free movement of people.  That's the deal.  Don't like it, get the f_ck out.  But don't expect to have the EU allow free movement of your products and services, get it?
> 
> The UK leaving is the best thing for the EU.  The UK's services will move into the EU single market.  EU cities will get the business that London had. And, the rest of the EU will integrate further without the UK complaining about it.



Why do you act like being in the EU is some big thing?   

Even if the EU takes the nuclear option with the U.K.....   The UK will be fine.   They will just trade more with those outside the EU.   It will hurt EU members more....   Because the Brits don't export more than they import.    

I'm sure the USA, Canada, Russia, China, Australia, etc will more than make up the difference.


----------



## Phoenall

ESay said:


> Drummond said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EU really needs to understand that WE have a right to control OUR borders. Implicit in this 'compromise' is that a concession is being made which nonetheless still refuses to accept our right to sovereignty over our own land and who may come here !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you want to control your borders. And let’s even imagine that the EU understands that. What’s next? Do you want to have a right to access freely to the EU common market? If you want, what concessions do you prepare to make?
Click to expand...






We want the right to choose our trading partners, and not have the EU choose them for us. We will trade with the EU if they allow us access. You seem to foret that trade is a two way street and any obstacles the EU place in its path we will respond to with our own obstacles. The EU is reliant on the UK for taking much of its produce like BMW, Mercedes, Citreon, Audi, VW and other cars. A vast sum of money these companies cant afford to lose, so what concesions is the EU prepared to offer. They have already shown their starting point which is a halt to immigration for 6 years, we hold all the aces and can make demands the EU wont like.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> The EU has freedom of movement within the EU.  That is the deal.  If you want access to the single market with the free movement of goods and services an EU state has to accept the free movement of people.  That's the deal.  Don't like it, get the f_ck out.  But don't expect to have the EU allow free movement of your products and services, get it?
> 
> The UK leaving is the best thing for the EU.  The UK's services will move into the EU single market.  EU cities will get the business that London had. And, the rest of the EU will integrate further without the UK complaining about it.







 Mr know nothing is proving yet again that he does not have a clue as to the reality. Why does the US trade with the EU then without having open borders ?


----------



## Phoenall

StLucieBengal said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EU has freedom of movement within the EU.  That is the deal.  If you want access to the single market with the free movement of goods and services an EU state has to accept the free movement of people.  That's the deal.  Don't like it, get the f_ck out.  But don't expect to have the EU allow free movement of your products and services, get it?
> 
> The UK leaving is the best thing for the EU.  The UK's services will move into the EU single market.  EU cities will get the business that London had. And, the rest of the EU will integrate further without the UK complaining about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you act like being in the EU is some big thing?
> 
> Even if the EU takes the nuclear option with the U.K.....   The UK will be fine.   They will just trade more with those outside the EU.   It will hurt EU members more....   Because the Brits don't export more than they import.
> 
> I'm sure the USA, Canada, Russia, China, Australia, etc will more than make up the difference.
Click to expand...








 And that is what  the fools cant see, that Britain has lost its capacity to produce through EU intervention over the years and is now reliant on imports. It does not matter where those imports come from as long as they are cheap and good quality, So the EU lose out to their own dictatorial methods


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the U.S. states,  the  states of the EU have similar autonomy within a larger and stronger Union.  MEPs are elected by the people of the states of the EU just as the people of the states of the U.S. vote for their federal represntatives. The EU is not a foreign power to the states, no more than the U.S. is a foreign power to the states.  You are a nutter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A specious argument. The EU countries are in no way comparable to the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The status  of states vis-a-vis the EU is comparable to the status of the states of the United States vis-a-vis the U.S. under the  terms of the Articles of Confederation period. To wit:
> 
> "Each state retains its sovereignty, freedom, and independence, and every power, jurisdiction, and right, which is not by this Confederation expressly delegated to the United States, in Congress assembled."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For heaven's sake.
> 
> Try living here. Really living here. Sans the protection of some government or other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non Sequitur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yes.
> 
> What else could you say?
Click to expand...







 It is one of his many get outs that he uses when he is painted into a corner. Do it to him too many times and he will put you on ignore.


----------



## montelatici

StLucieBengal said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EU has freedom of movement within the EU.  That is the deal.  If you want access to the single market with the free movement of goods and services an EU state has to accept the free movement of people.  That's the deal.  Don't like it, get the f_ck out.  But don't expect to have the EU allow free movement of your products and services, get it?
> 
> The UK leaving is the best thing for the EU.  The UK's services will move into the EU single market.  EU cities will get the business that London had. And, the rest of the EU will integrate further without the UK complaining about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you act like being in the EU is some big thing?
> 
> Even if the EU takes the nuclear option with the U.K.....   The UK will be fine.   They will just trade more with those outside the EU.   It will hurt EU members more....   Because the Brits don't export more than they import.
> 
> I'm sure the USA, Canada, Russia, China, Australia, etc will more than make up the difference.
Click to expand...


A state being in the EU has the same advantages of a state being in the US. A state in either entity can trade products and services as if they are the same state. No borders, no customs duties and unlimited access to a Single Market. 

I don't think any of you are thinking straight.  The UK's major "industry" is services, particularly financial services.  Most of the services that the City provides to citizens and commercial entities of other EU states are not considered "exports", so the real nature of British exports to the EU are drastically understated.  For example, the money that an EU company spends keeping an account or an investment fund in the UK does not come up as an export. Once the UK leaves the EU and the banking passport removed from British banks, an EU citizen/company would no longer use the UK for services as UK will have become a foreign country for banking purposes. 

How can the U.S.A., Canada, Russia, China, Australia etc. make up the difference? They have their own services providers, why should they want to allow a different nation to replace their home grown services providers. What are you people smoking.


----------



## ESay

Phoenall said:


> So the UK does the EU, as that is what you are saying. The EU only does 25% of the total trade, meaning 75% is from outside the EU.



Frankly, I don’t know what to say about it. Where did you get that the EU does 25% of the total trade? It is only four countries inside the EU do 25% of the trade.



Phoenall said:


> NOPE as that is illegal trade controls by the EU so meaning the EU will be taken to court for placing these in our way.



Nonsense, to put it mildly. Every country or trading block has a right to put in place their rules on their territory.


----------



## ESay

Phoenall said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EU has freedom of movement within the EU.  That is the deal.  If you want access to the single market with the free movement of goods and services an EU state has to accept the free movement of people.  That's the deal.  Don't like it, get the f_ck out.  But don't expect to have the EU allow free movement of your products and services, get it?
> 
> The UK leaving is the best thing for the EU.  The UK's services will move into the EU single market.  EU cities will get the business that London had. And, the rest of the EU will integrate further without the UK complaining about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you act like being in the EU is some big thing?
> 
> Even if the EU takes the nuclear option with the U.K.....   The UK will be fine.   They will just trade more with those outside the EU.   It will hurt EU members more....   Because the Brits don't export more than they import.
> 
> I'm sure the USA, Canada, Russia, China, Australia, etc will more than make up the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what  the fools cant see, that Britain has lost its capacity to produce through EU intervention over the years and is now reliant on imports. It does not matter where those imports come from as long as they are cheap and good quality, So the EU lose out to their own dictatorial methods
Click to expand...


Yeah, it is terrible. But what can we say about other countries of the EU? Have they lost their exports too and rely only on imports? Let’s see at a few of them (the first figures are exports, the second ones are imports):

Germany 1.292;  983.9

Sweden 151.1;  133.2

Denmark 94.21;  83.81

Netherlands 488.3;  404.6

Finland 66.9;  58.05

Ireland 140.4;  81.39

Their exports exceed their imports, despite the evil EU. So, maybe you the Brits had better look at the mirror to find the guilty ones of your troubles? Maybe it is you who can afford nothing worth to the rest of Europe and the world? Obviously, it is you the Brits who have been choosing production of foreign manufacturers because they are cheaper and of better quality. But what makes you think that after Brexit the rest of the world will suddenly choose your production if even you don’t do it?


----------



## ESay

Phoenall said:


> We want the right to choose our trading partners, and not have the EU choose them for us. We will trade with the EU if they allow us access. You seem to foret that trade is a two way street and any obstacles the EU place in its path we will respond to with our own obstacles. The EU is reliant on the UK for taking much of its produce like BMW, Mercedes, Citreon, Audi, VW and other cars. A vast sum of money these companies cant afford to lose, so what concesions is the EU prepared to offer. They have already shown their starting point which is a halt to immigration for 6 years, we hold all the aces and can make demands the EU wont like.



Sure, you can use landaus and dogcarts instead of them. They have significant advantages in comparison with European cars: they will reduce your reliance on imports; you will spite those bastard eurocrats; you can easily imagine that you returned in the times of the old and good England of the Queen Victoria.



Phoenall said:


> A vast sum of money these companies cant afford to lose, so what concesions is the EU prepared to offer. They have already shown their starting point which is a halt to immigration for 6 years, we hold all the aces and can make demands the EU wont like.



Britain is more reliant on the EU, because almost half of your exports go to the EU, while only around 15% of the EU exports go to Britain. You are welcome to provide information that refutes this, but with relevant figures.


----------



## Mindful

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EU has freedom of movement within the EU.  That is the deal.  If you want access to the single market with the free movement of goods and services an EU state has to accept the free movement of people.  That's the deal.  Don't like it, get the f_ck out.  But don't expect to have the EU allow free movement of your products and services, get it?
> 
> The UK leaving is the best thing for the EU.  The UK's services will move into the EU single market.  EU cities will get the business that London had. And, the rest of the EU will integrate further without the UK complaining about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you act like being in the EU is some big thing?
> 
> Even if the EU takes the nuclear option with the U.K.....   The UK will be fine.   They will just trade more with those outside the EU.   It will hurt EU members more....   Because the Brits don't export more than they import.
> 
> I'm sure the USA, Canada, Russia, China, Australia, etc will more than make up the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what  the fools cant see, that Britain has lost its capacity to produce through EU intervention over the years and is now reliant on imports. It does not matter where those imports come from as long as they are cheap and good quality, So the EU lose out to their own dictatorial methods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is terrible. But what can we say about other countries of the EU? Have they lost their exports too and rely only on imports? Let’s see at a few of them (the first figures are exports, the second ones are imports):
> 
> Germany 1.292;  983.9
> 
> Sweden 151.1;  133.2
> 
> Denmark 94.21;  83.81
> 
> Netherlands 488.3;  404.6
> 
> Finland 66.9;  58.05
> 
> Ireland 140.4;  81.39
> 
> Their exports exceed their imports, despite the evil EU. So, maybe you the Brits had better look at the mirror to find the guilty ones of your troubles? Maybe it is you who can afford nothing worth to the rest of Europe and the world? Obviously, it is you the Brits who have been choosing production of foreign manufacturers because they are cheaper and of better quality. But what makes you think that after Brexit the rest of the world will suddenly choose your production if even you don’t do it?
Click to expand...


What makes you think we are thinking that?


----------



## Mindful

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want the right to choose our trading partners, and not have the EU choose them for us. We will trade with the EU if they allow us access. You seem to foret that trade is a two way street and any obstacles the EU place in its path we will respond to with our own obstacles. The EU is reliant on the UK for taking much of its produce like BMW, Mercedes, Citreon, Audi, VW and other cars. A vast sum of money these companies cant afford to lose, so what concesions is the EU prepared to offer. They have already shown their starting point which is a halt to immigration for 6 years, we hold all the aces and can make demands the EU wont like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you can use landaus and dogcarts instead of them. They have significant advantages in comparison with European cars: they will reduce your reliance on imports; you will spite those bastard eurocrats; you can easily imagine that you returned in the times of the old and good England of the Queen Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> A vast sum of money these companies cant afford to lose, so what concesions is the EU prepared to offer. They have already shown their starting point which is a halt to immigration for 6 years, we hold all the aces and can make demands the EU wont like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain is more reliant on the EU, because almost half of your exports go to the EU, while only around 15% of the EU exports go to Britain. You are welcome to provide information that refutes this, but with relevant figures.
Click to expand...


What you don't seem to realise is that British people put principle above money.


----------



## ESay

Mindful said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EU has freedom of movement within the EU.  That is the deal.  If you want access to the single market with the free movement of goods and services an EU state has to accept the free movement of people.  That's the deal.  Don't like it, get the f_ck out.  But don't expect to have the EU allow free movement of your products and services, get it?
> 
> The UK leaving is the best thing for the EU.  The UK's services will move into the EU single market.  EU cities will get the business that London had. And, the rest of the EU will integrate further without the UK complaining about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you act like being in the EU is some big thing?
> 
> Even if the EU takes the nuclear option with the U.K.....   The UK will be fine.   They will just trade more with those outside the EU.   It will hurt EU members more....   Because the Brits don't export more than they import.
> 
> I'm sure the USA, Canada, Russia, China, Australia, etc will more than make up the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what  the fools cant see, that Britain has lost its capacity to produce through EU intervention over the years and is now reliant on imports. It does not matter where those imports come from as long as they are cheap and good quality, So the EU lose out to their own dictatorial methods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is terrible. But what can we say about other countries of the EU? Have they lost their exports too and rely only on imports? Let’s see at a few of them (the first figures are exports, the second ones are imports):
> 
> Germany 1.292;  983.9
> 
> Sweden 151.1;  133.2
> 
> Denmark 94.21;  83.81
> 
> Netherlands 488.3;  404.6
> 
> Finland 66.9;  58.05
> 
> Ireland 140.4;  81.39
> 
> Their exports exceed their imports, despite the evil EU. So, maybe you the Brits had better look at the mirror to find the guilty ones of your troubles? Maybe it is you who can afford nothing worth to the rest of Europe and the world? Obviously, it is you the Brits who have been choosing production of foreign manufacturers because they are cheaper and of better quality. But what makes you think that after Brexit the rest of the world will suddenly choose your production if even you don’t do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think we are thinking that?
Click to expand...



Brexiters often say that Britain will be able to sign trade deals with many countries. This means that these countries will begin to buy you production in a higher scale, otherwise these trade deals won’t make sense.


----------



## ESay

Mindful said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want the right to choose our trading partners, and not have the EU choose them for us. We will trade with the EU if they allow us access. You seem to foret that trade is a two way street and any obstacles the EU place in its path we will respond to with our own obstacles. The EU is reliant on the UK for taking much of its produce like BMW, Mercedes, Citreon, Audi, VW and other cars. A vast sum of money these companies cant afford to lose, so what concesions is the EU prepared to offer. They have already shown their starting point which is a halt to immigration for 6 years, we hold all the aces and can make demands the EU wont like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you can use landaus and dogcarts instead of them. They have significant advantages in comparison with European cars: they will reduce your reliance on imports; you will spite those bastard eurocrats; you can easily imagine that you returned in the times of the old and good England of the Queen Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> A vast sum of money these companies cant afford to lose, so what concesions is the EU prepared to offer. They have already shown their starting point which is a halt to immigration for 6 years, we hold all the aces and can make demands the EU wont like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain is more reliant on the EU, because almost half of your exports go to the EU, while only around 15% of the EU exports go to Britain. You are welcome to provide information that refutes this, but with relevant figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you don't seem to realise is that British people put principle above money.
Click to expand...



Oh, come on. In this case get out of the EU as fast as you can and don’t transform the process in a soap opera.


----------



## Mindful

ESay said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EU has freedom of movement within the EU.  That is the deal.  If you want access to the single market with the free movement of goods and services an EU state has to accept the free movement of people.  That's the deal.  Don't like it, get the f_ck out.  But don't expect to have the EU allow free movement of your products and services, get it?
> 
> The UK leaving is the best thing for the EU.  The UK's services will move into the EU single market.  EU cities will get the business that London had. And, the rest of the EU will integrate further without the UK complaining about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you act like being in the EU is some big thing?
> 
> Even if the EU takes the nuclear option with the U.K.....   The UK will be fine.   They will just trade more with those outside the EU.   It will hurt EU members more....   Because the Brits don't export more than they import.
> 
> I'm sure the USA, Canada, Russia, China, Australia, etc will more than make up the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what  the fools cant see, that Britain has lost its capacity to produce through EU intervention over the years and is now reliant on imports. It does not matter where those imports come from as long as they are cheap and good quality, So the EU lose out to their own dictatorial methods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is terrible. But what can we say about other countries of the EU? Have they lost their exports too and rely only on imports? Let’s see at a few of them (the first figures are exports, the second ones are imports):
> 
> Germany 1.292;  983.9
> 
> Sweden 151.1;  133.2
> 
> Denmark 94.21;  83.81
> 
> Netherlands 488.3;  404.6
> 
> Finland 66.9;  58.05
> 
> Ireland 140.4;  81.39
> 
> Their exports exceed their imports, despite the evil EU. So, maybe you the Brits had better look at the mirror to find the guilty ones of your troubles? Maybe it is you who can afford nothing worth to the rest of Europe and the world? Obviously, it is you the Brits who have been choosing production of foreign manufacturers because they are cheaper and of better quality. But what makes you think that after Brexit the rest of the world will suddenly choose your production if even you don’t do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think we are thinking that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Brexiters often say that Britain will be able to sign trade deals with many countries. This means that these countries will begin to buy you production in a higher scale, otherwise these trade deals won’t make sense.
Click to expand...



We'll see. I'm not a fortune teller, but  at least  I won't have to adhere to straight cucumbers.


----------



## Phoenall

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the UK does the EU, as that is what you are saying. The EU only does 25% of the total trade, meaning 75% is from outside the EU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don’t know what to say about it. Where did you get that the EU does 25% of the total trade? It is only four countries inside the EU do 25% of the trade.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE as that is illegal trade controls by the EU so meaning the EU will be taken to court for placing these in our way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, to put it mildly. Every country or trading block has a right to put in place their rules on their territory.
Click to expand...






 From your post of course as that is what you wrote


As long as they dont breach international laws on trade, as in subsidisng an industry to make it's goods cheaper and more favourable compared to other nations goods. And it is a two street in as much as you charge me 10% of the cost in import tax so I charge you 10% or more import tax on your goods. So they put in place their rules and find they are not needed as no one is trading with them anymore. Then they have to lift the rules and start from scratch in a market that is very volatile. The EU has already lost billions in lost trade through the VAG group fiddling the emisions on their diesel engines. Can they afford for one of the big 5 to go bust ?
 A simple concept that anyone can understand if I sell my apples for 10c and you sell your apples for 12 c I will sell more apples than you. If you subsidise the apple growers so they get more for their apples you introduce an illegal practise and your apples will be banned from the market. This is what the EU did and lost all of its trade so they had to go the other way and ban all subsidise, that is why French farmers became richer than footballers. The only way to make money is to cut your profit margins and work harder. That is why I recieved so many awards when I came up with ways to save £1 a tonne on finished steel. A 1 million ton order meant a saving of £1 million, which became pure profit and an edge over its rivals. Many of the methods are still in my name and cant be used without my permision, so the near east is left with outdated methods and poor quality steel.


----------



## Phoenall

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want the right to choose our trading partners, and not have the EU choose them for us. We will trade with the EU if they allow us access. You seem to foret that trade is a two way street and any obstacles the EU place in its path we will respond to with our own obstacles. The EU is reliant on the UK for taking much of its produce like BMW, Mercedes, Citreon, Audi, VW and other cars. A vast sum of money these companies cant afford to lose, so what concesions is the EU prepared to offer. They have already shown their starting point which is a halt to immigration for 6 years, we hold all the aces and can make demands the EU wont like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you can use landaus and dogcarts instead of them. They have significant advantages in comparison with European cars: they will reduce your reliance on imports; you will spite those bastard eurocrats; you can easily imagine that you returned in the times of the old and good England of the Queen Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> A vast sum of money these companies cant afford to lose, so what concesions is the EU prepared to offer. They have already shown their starting point which is a halt to immigration for 6 years, we hold all the aces and can make demands the EU wont like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain is more reliant on the EU, because almost half of your exports go to the EU, while only around 15% of the EU exports go to Britain. You are welcome to provide information that refutes this, but with relevant figures.
Click to expand...







 Try this and see the truth

[ARCHIVED CONTENT] UK Government Web Archive – The National Archives

and this


Do half the UK's exports go to Europe?

he proportion of all goods and services exported going to the EU was 44% last year.


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you act like being in the EU is some big thing?
> 
> Even if the EU takes the nuclear option with the U.K.....   The UK will be fine.   They will just trade more with those outside the EU.   It will hurt EU members more....   Because the Brits don't export more than they import.
> 
> I'm sure the USA, Canada, Russia, China, Australia, etc will more than make up the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what  the fools cant see, that Britain has lost its capacity to produce through EU intervention over the years and is now reliant on imports. It does not matter where those imports come from as long as they are cheap and good quality, So the EU lose out to their own dictatorial methods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is terrible. But what can we say about other countries of the EU? Have they lost their exports too and rely only on imports? Let’s see at a few of them (the first figures are exports, the second ones are imports):
> 
> Germany 1.292;  983.9
> 
> Sweden 151.1;  133.2
> 
> Denmark 94.21;  83.81
> 
> Netherlands 488.3;  404.6
> 
> Finland 66.9;  58.05
> 
> Ireland 140.4;  81.39
> 
> Their exports exceed their imports, despite the evil EU. So, maybe you the Brits had better look at the mirror to find the guilty ones of your troubles? Maybe it is you who can afford nothing worth to the rest of Europe and the world? Obviously, it is you the Brits who have been choosing production of foreign manufacturers because they are cheaper and of better quality. But what makes you think that after Brexit the rest of the world will suddenly choose your production if even you don’t do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think we are thinking that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Brexiters often say that Britain will be able to sign trade deals with many countries. This means that these countries will begin to buy you production in a higher scale, otherwise these trade deals won’t make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see. I'm not a fortune teller, but  at least  I won't have to adhere to straight cucumbers.
Click to expand...







 Or tasteless apples


----------



## montelatici

If the UK want to sell to the EU Single Market, they will have to adhere to all the EU rules and regulations just as selling to the U.S. market requires adherence to all U.S. rules and regulations.  I am not sure you Brexiters have thought this through. LOL


----------



## montelatici

Mindful said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want the right to choose our trading partners, and not have the EU choose them for us. We will trade with the EU if they allow us access. You seem to foret that trade is a two way street and any obstacles the EU place in its path we will respond to with our own obstacles. The EU is reliant on the UK for taking much of its produce like BMW, Mercedes, Citreon, Audi, VW and other cars. A vast sum of money these companies cant afford to lose, so what concesions is the EU prepared to offer. They have already shown their starting point which is a halt to immigration for 6 years, we hold all the aces and can make demands the EU wont like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you can use landaus and dogcarts instead of them. They have significant advantages in comparison with European cars: they will reduce your reliance on imports; you will spite those bastard eurocrats; you can easily imagine that you returned in the times of the old and good England of the Queen Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> A vast sum of money these companies cant afford to lose, so what concesions is the EU prepared to offer. They have already shown their starting point which is a halt to immigration for 6 years, we hold all the aces and can make demands the EU wont like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain is more reliant on the EU, because almost half of your exports go to the EU, while only around 15% of the EU exports go to Britain. You are welcome to provide information that refutes this, but with relevant figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you don't seem to realise is that British people put principle above money.
Click to expand...


Yeah right.


----------



## ESay

Phoenall said:


> From your post of course as that is what you wrote



In this case you got me wrong. I will repeat for you once more: Germany, France, Netherlands, and Ireland receive 25% of Britain’s exports (it means that four countries of the EU receive 25% of the exports, not the EU as a whole).



Phoenall said:


> As long as they dont breach international laws on trade, as in subsidisng an industry to make it's goods cheaper and more favourable compared to other nations goods. And it is a two street in as much as you charge me 10% of the cost in import tax so I charge you 10% or more import tax on your goods. So they put in place their rules and find they are not needed as no one is trading with them anymore. Then they have to lift the rules and start from scratch in a market that is very volatile. The EU has already lost billions in lost trade through the VAG group fiddling the emisions on their diesel engines. Can they afford for one of the big 5 to go bust ?



The EU puts Britain in a place with Turkey in trading terms and that means no one will trade with them anymore? I think you are exaggerating a little bit. Of course you also can place the EU in Turkey’s place. But who will win because of that? My bet is that it is not Britain.




Phoenall said:


> A simple concept that anyone can understand if I sell my apples for 10c and you sell your apples for 12 c I will sell more apples than you. If you subsidise the apple growers so they get more for their apples you introduce an illegal practise and your apples will be banned from the market. This is what the EU did and lost all of its trade so they had to go the other way and ban all subsidise, that is why French farmers became richer than footballers. The only way to make money is to cut your profit margins and work harder. That is why I recieved so many awards when I came up with ways to save £1 a tonne on finished steel. A 1 million ton order meant a saving of £1 million, which became pure profit and an edge over its rivals. Many of the methods are still in my name and cant be used without my permision, so the near east is left with outdated methods and poor quality steel.



I am glad for you. Could you tell me how it has helped the British steel producers? I mean what levels of steel production are now in comparison with say 1990?


----------



## ESay

Phoenall said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want the right to choose our trading partners, and not have the EU choose them for us. We will trade with the EU if they allow us access. You seem to foret that trade is a two way street and any obstacles the EU place in its path we will respond to with our own obstacles. The EU is reliant on the UK for taking much of its produce like BMW, Mercedes, Citreon, Audi, VW and other cars. A vast sum of money these companies cant afford to lose, so what concesions is the EU prepared to offer. They have already shown their starting point which is a halt to immigration for 6 years, we hold all the aces and can make demands the EU wont like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you can use landaus and dogcarts instead of them. They have significant advantages in comparison with European cars: they will reduce your reliance on imports; you will spite those bastard eurocrats; you can easily imagine that you returned in the times of the old and good England of the Queen Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> A vast sum of money these companies cant afford to lose, so what concesions is the EU prepared to offer. They have already shown their starting point which is a halt to immigration for 6 years, we hold all the aces and can make demands the EU wont like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain is more reliant on the EU, because almost half of your exports go to the EU, while only around 15% of the EU exports go to Britain. You are welcome to provide information that refutes this, but with relevant figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this and see the truth
> 
> [ARCHIVED CONTENT] UK Government Web Archive – The National Archives
> 
> and this
> 
> 
> Do half the UK's exports go to Europe?
> 
> he proportion of all goods and services exported going to the EU was 44% last year.
Click to expand...


Okay, 44 per cent. I have to admit that it is not a half, but it is nearer to it than 20% you claimed before, isn’t it? As far as I can understand, you raise no objection about Britain’s share in the EU’s exports (I mean that 15% of the EU’s exports go to Britain). 44 against 15. Am I only one who think that the odds aren't in Britain’s favour in a case of trade war?


----------



## montelatici

Actually, may of the services, particularly financial services, that the UK provides to EU states (the euro clearing house), EU companies (bank accounts, investment funds, etc.) and EU citizens (bank accounts, investment services, etc.) are not counted in the exports ledger and the UK will lose all of these services as they are contingent on the UK being in the EU.  Once out of the EU the UK will be considered a foreign country and those accounts will be closed and transferred to  EU location/institutions.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> If the UK want to sell to the EU Single Market, they will have to adhere to all the EU rules and regulations just as selling to the U.S. market requires adherence to all U.S. rules and regulations.  I am not sure you Brexiters have thought this through. LOL








 I know that you have not looked at the whole picture as you dont know what you are talking about.  What are the rules for selling to the EU by a non EU nation then. What does the US need to do to sell goods to the EU, and if it is open borders why are so many people still being turned awzay from the US


----------



## Phoenall

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> From your post of course as that is what you wrote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this case you got me wrong. I will repeat for you once more: Germany, France, Netherlands, and Ireland receive 25% of Britain’s exports (it means that four countries of the EU receive 25% of the exports, not the EU as a whole).
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they dont breach international laws on trade, as in subsidisng an industry to make it's goods cheaper and more favourable compared to other nations goods. And it is a two street in as much as you charge me 10% of the cost in import tax so I charge you 10% or more import tax on your goods. So they put in place their rules and find they are not needed as no one is trading with them anymore. Then they have to lift the rules and start from scratch in a market that is very volatile. The EU has already lost billions in lost trade through the VAG group fiddling the emisions on their diesel engines. Can they afford for one of the big 5 to go bust ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU puts Britain in a place with Turkey in trading terms and that means no one will trade with them anymore? I think you are exaggerating a little bit. Of course you also can place the EU in Turkey’s place. But who will win because of that? My bet is that it is not Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> A simple concept that anyone can understand if I sell my apples for 10c and you sell your apples for 12 c I will sell more apples than you. If you subsidise the apple growers so they get more for their apples you introduce an illegal practise and your apples will be banned from the market. This is what the EU did and lost all of its trade so they had to go the other way and ban all subsidise, that is why French farmers became richer than footballers. The only way to make money is to cut your profit margins and work harder. That is why I recieved so many awards when I came up with ways to save £1 a tonne on finished steel. A 1 million ton order meant a saving of £1 million, which became pure profit and an edge over its rivals. Many of the methods are still in my name and cant be used without my permision, so the near east is left with outdated methods and poor quality steel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am glad for you. Could you tell me how it has helped the British steel producers? I mean what levels of steel production are now in comparison with say 1990?
Click to expand...







All done under EU laws, rules and regulations and the EU benefits as a whole. Now where does the other 75% of our exports go ?

It wont be Britain doing this but the rest of the world under existing international trade laws.


The same place that most of Britains other industries went, to foriegn asset strippers. And then they got EU loans to relocate to mainland Europe and set up shop there. Do you see the picture yet, the EU has systematically destroyed the British industries and taken them all to Europe. No more steel making, no more train building, no more ship building all gone to europe and still we are the best performer out of the 28 member states.


----------



## Phoenall

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want the right to choose our trading partners, and not have the EU choose them for us. We will trade with the EU if they allow us access. You seem to foret that trade is a two way street and any obstacles the EU place in its path we will respond to with our own obstacles. The EU is reliant on the UK for taking much of its produce like BMW, Mercedes, Citreon, Audi, VW and other cars. A vast sum of money these companies cant afford to lose, so what concesions is the EU prepared to offer. They have already shown their starting point which is a halt to immigration for 6 years, we hold all the aces and can make demands the EU wont like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you can use landaus and dogcarts instead of them. They have significant advantages in comparison with European cars: they will reduce your reliance on imports; you will spite those bastard eurocrats; you can easily imagine that you returned in the times of the old and good England of the Queen Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> A vast sum of money these companies cant afford to lose, so what concesions is the EU prepared to offer. They have already shown their starting point which is a halt to immigration for 6 years, we hold all the aces and can make demands the EU wont like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Britain is more reliant on the EU, because almost half of your exports go to the EU, while only around 15% of the EU exports go to Britain. You are welcome to provide information that refutes this, but with relevant figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this and see the truth
> 
> [ARCHIVED CONTENT] UK Government Web Archive – The National Archives
> 
> and this
> 
> 
> Do half the UK's exports go to Europe?
> 
> he proportion of all goods and services exported going to the EU was 44% last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, 44 per cent. I have to admit that it is not a half, but it is nearer to it than 20% you claimed before, isn’t it? As far as I can understand, you raise no objection about Britain’s share in the EU’s exports (I mean that 15% of the EU’s exports go to Britain). 44 against 15. Am I only one who think that the odds aren't in Britain’s favour in a case of trade war?
Click to expand...







 That 20% is the deficit figure, as in 80% imported from the EU compared to 20% exported to the EU.

 The 44% is 44% of the whole of Britians trade, meaning that 56% went to non EU nations.


 So the figures show we can and will stand on our own while the EU flounders


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Actually, may of the services, particularly financial services, that the UK provides to EU states (the euro clearing house), EU companies (bank accounts, investment funds, etc.) and EU citizens (bank accounts, investment services, etc.) are not counted in the exports ledger and the UK will lose all of these services as they are contingent on the UK being in the EU.  Once out of the EU the UK will be considered a foreign country and those accounts will be closed and transferred to  EU location/institutions.








 WRONG AGAIN freddy    as they are covered by contracts that have to be either bought out or fulfilled


----------



## ESay

Phoenall said:


> All done under EU laws, rules and regulations and the EU benefits as a whole. Now where does the other 75% of our exports go ?



In addition to those 25%, 19 % go to the other EU countries, and 56% go to non-EU countries.



Phoenall said:


> The same place that most of Britains other industries went, to foriegn asset strippers. And then they got EU loans to relocate to mainland Europe and set up shop there. Do you see the picture yet, the EU has systematically destroyed the British industries and taken them all to Europe. No more steel making, no more train building, no more ship building all gone to europe and still we are the best performer out of the 28 member states.



Oh, another conspiracy theory, I see. Cinderella and a wicked stepmother.

But there still remains one question. Where has your government been during all that time? Years were turning in decades; Tories were changing Labours and Labours were changing Tories but the British government did nothing to protect your interests. And you the British people did nothing to make you government do something with it. And now you want to give more power to this government. And you believe that you will be able to control better you government.  But what makes you think that? People have changed themselves or you political elite have changed themselves? No, they don’t. But fairy tales with a happy end are so good and it is so wonderful to believe in them, isn’t it?




Phoenall said:


> No more steel making, no more train building, no more ship building all gone to europe and still we are the best performer out of the 28 member states.



It all depends what you consider as the best performance.

Let’s see in 2015 year.
British GDP growth rate is 2.2%. Ireland 7.8%, Poland 3.6%, Spain 3.2%.
British industrial production growth rate is 1.8%. Czechia 5%, Poland 4.3%, Sweden 3.5%, Ireland 3%, Portugal 2%.
British budget deficit is 4.5%. It is higher than every EU country has, except Croatia (5%).


----------



## ESay

Phoenall said:


> That 20% is the deficit figure, as in 80% imported from the EU compared to 20% exported to the EU.



I don’t understand what you are saying by this. Could you elaborate?



Phoenall said:


> The 44% is 44% of the whole of Britians trade, meaning that 56% went to non EU nations.



Yes, 56% go to non EU nations. At the same time 85% of EU trade go to other nations except the British. Consider these figures, saying that the EU relies more on Britain than Britain relies on the EU is a little bit arrogant.


----------



## Phoenall

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> All done under EU laws, rules and regulations and the EU benefits as a whole. Now where does the other 75% of our exports go ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to those 25%, 19 % go to the other EU countries, and 56% go to non-EU countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same place that most of Britains other industries went, to foriegn asset strippers. And then they got EU loans to relocate to mainland Europe and set up shop there. Do you see the picture yet, the EU has systematically destroyed the British industries and taken them all to Europe. No more steel making, no more train building, no more ship building all gone to europe and still we are the best performer out of the 28 member states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, another conspiracy theory, I see. Cinderella and a wicked stepmother.
> 
> But there still remains one question. Where has your government been during all that time? Years were turning in decades; Tories were changing Labours and Labours were changing Tories but the British government did nothing to protect your interests. And you the British people did nothing to make you government do something with it. And now you want to give more power to this government. And you believe that you will be able to control better you government.  But what makes you think that? People have changed themselves or you political elite have changed themselves? No, they don’t. But fairy tales with a happy end are so good and it is so wonderful to believe in them, isn’t it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more steel making, no more train building, no more ship building all gone to europe and still we are the best performer out of the 28 member states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It all depends what you consider as the best performance.
> 
> Let’s see in 2015 year.
> British GDP growth rate is 2.2%. Ireland 7.8%, Poland 3.6%, Spain 3.2%.
> British industrial production growth rate is 1.8%. Czechia 5%, Poland 4.3%, Sweden 3.5%, Ireland 3%, Portugal 2%.
> British budget deficit is 4.5%. It is higher than every EU country has, except Croatia (5%).
Click to expand...







 And it is that 56% that the EU is so scared of, and if that becomes 65% or 75% or even 90% then the other EU nations will see it and want to leave.


No conspiracy theory at all as I have already shown the EU has stolen British jobs and production by offering large sums of money to firms to relocate in Eastern Europe and close down in Britain.

My government has been doing nothing under Labour who gave away everything to the EU because they were too cowardly to say NO. When the Tories came to power just 2 years ago they found laws and rules accepted by Labour that gave Brussels full control of the UK. They tried talking with Brussels in regards to the open borders and were told that what they proposed was illegal and we could be fined if we even tried to implement the changes. We were doomed to fail as we were just 1 vote against 27 that all saw the UK as a cash cow.


The nation to have the best performance overall of course, which is another thing the EU was relying on to drag it away from losing its rating. I wonder what the eurocrats will do when they can no longer get international loans to prop up the ailing nations ?


----------



## Phoenall

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That 20% is the deficit figure, as in 80% imported from the EU compared to 20% exported to the EU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t understand what you are saying by this. Could you elaborate?
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 44% is 44% of the whole of Britians trade, meaning that 56% went to non EU nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, 56% go to non EU nations. At the same time 85% of EU trade go to other nations except the British. Consider these figures, saying that the EU relies more on Britain than Britain relies on the EU is a little bit arrogant.
Click to expand...







 Out of our total trade with the EU 20 % is what we sell, 80% is what we buy.   That is an 80% deficit in trade, take that 80% away from the EU and they have to make it up elsewhere. The rules forbid them from going outside Europe so they are screwed. That is why they are trying to force the UK to leave now before any trade deals are made.

UK trade deficit hits eight-year high as goods sector drags - FT.com


----------



## ESay

Phoenall said:


> And it is that 56% that the EU is so scared of, and if that becomes 65% or 75% or even 90% then the other EU nations will see it and want to leave.



Yes, it may become 65% or 75% or 99%, also it may become 35% or 15% or 5% in the long run. But I have to admit that the tendency now is that the exports to non-EU countries are growing while to the EU countries are diminishing.



Phoenall said:


> No conspiracy theory at all as I have already shown the EU has stolen British jobs and production by offering large sums of money to firms to relocate in Eastern Europe and close down in Britain.



Maybe it is true, but it is your manufacturers took this money and closed down their factories in Britain and made some British workers jobless because manufacturing in Eastern Europe is cheaper than in Britain. And I have a feeling that these manufacturers won’t return their factories in Britain because it is still cheaper to produce in E. Europe and the bulk of their production is sold in Europe or elsewhere except Britain.




Phoenall said:


> My government has been doing nothing under Labour who gave away everything to the EU because they were too cowardly to say NO. When the Tories came to power just 2 years ago they found laws and rules accepted by Labour that gave Brussels full control of the UK. They tried talking with Brussels in regards to the open borders and were told that what they proposed was illegal and we could be fined if we even tried to implement the changes. We were doomed to fail as we were just 1 vote against 27 that all saw the UK as a cash cow.



Okay, let’s see what the Tories will do. I wonder what will be if the Labours take power again?




Phoenall said:


> The nation to have the best performance overall of course, which is another thing the EU was relying on to drag it away from losing its rating. I wonder what the eurocrats will do when they can no longer get international loans to prop up the ailing nations ?



I have already provided figures about GDP growth, industrial production growth rate, and budget deficit. Specify what you mean by ‘the best performance overall’ and provide some figures, otherwise it is pointless.


----------



## ESay

Phoenall said:


> Out of our total trade with the EU 20 % is what we sell, 80% is what we buy. That is an 80% deficit in trade, take that 80% away from the EU and they have to make it up elsewhere. The rules forbid them from going outside Europe so they are screwed. That is why they are trying to force the UK to leave now before any trade deals are made.



Where did you get this? According to the article (you posted a link to it in the post 112) the British exports to the EU stood at 220 billion pounds in 2014, the British imports from the EU stood at 280 billion pounds, the deficit was 60 billion pounds (I rounded the figures). The overall turnover was 500 billion pounds. So, the export-import ratio is 44 to 56.

What rules do you mean?



Phoenall said:


> UK trade deficit hits eight-year high as goods sector drags - FT.com



It is a very interesting article. It says much about ‘the best performance overall’, doesn’t it?

Oh, and it shows that I was wrong when I wrote about the tendency in exports/imports in my previous post. Read again was said a certain Allie Ranison about exports to the EU in the past two years.


----------



## Phoenall

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is that 56% that the EU is so scared of, and if that becomes 65% or 75% or even 90% then the other EU nations will see it and want to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it may become 65% or 75% or 99%, also it may become 35% or 15% or 5% in the long run. But I have to admit that the tendency now is that the exports to non-EU countries are growing while to the EU countries are diminishing.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No conspiracy theory at all as I have already shown the EU has stolen British jobs and production by offering large sums of money to firms to relocate in Eastern Europe and close down in Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it is true, but it is your manufacturers took this money and closed down their factories in Britain and made some British workers jobless because manufacturing in Eastern Europe is cheaper than in Britain. And I have a feeling that these manufacturers won’t return their factories in Britain because it is still cheaper to produce in E. Europe and the bulk of their production is sold in Europe or elsewhere except Britain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> My government has been doing nothing under Labour who gave away everything to the EU because they were too cowardly to say NO. When the Tories came to power just 2 years ago they found laws and rules accepted by Labour that gave Brussels full control of the UK. They tried talking with Brussels in regards to the open borders and were told that what they proposed was illegal and we could be fined if we even tried to implement the changes. We were doomed to fail as we were just 1 vote against 27 that all saw the UK as a cash cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, let’s see what the Tories will do. I wonder what will be if the Labours take power again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nation to have the best performance overall of course, which is another thing the EU was relying on to drag it away from losing its rating. I wonder what the eurocrats will do when they can no longer get international loans to prop up the ailing nations ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have already provided figures about GDP growth, industrial production growth rate, and budget deficit. Specify what you mean by ‘the best performance overall’ and provide some figures, otherwise it is pointless.
Click to expand...







 Showing that the rest of the world wants to trade with Britain

Actually it was EU, mainly French, SDpanish and German, companies that bought the factories that were doing well, closed them down and moved production to Europe where it was cheaper.

They will impose border controls and stop welfare for starters, then start clawing back all the fraudulent money claimed  

The UK economy is rising at a rate of 0.6% even after the vote, the EU economy isabout 0.3% overall and falling. Some EU nations are in the negative which means they are going broke 

Eurozone GDP growth halves as French economy stalls - BBC News

UK economic growth sped up ahead of Brexit vote - BBC News


----------



## ESay

Phoenall said:


> Actually it was EU, mainly French, SDpanish and German, companies that bought the factories that were doing well, closed them down and moved production to Europe where it was cheaper.



Oh, I see. In this case the things are even worse for you, because the possibility to return these factories back to Britain is going to the zero.




Phoenall said:


> The UK economy is rising at a rate of 0.6% even after the vote, the EU economy isabout 0.3% overall and falling. Some EU nations are in the negative which means they are going broke
> 
> Eurozone GDP growth halves as French economy stalls - BBC News
> 
> UK economic growth sped up ahead of Brexit vote - BBC News



Actually, I think it would be fairer to compare the UK with certain countries rather than with the EU as a whole.




Phoenall said:


> The UK economy is rising at a rate of 0.6% *even after the vote*



How is it possible that some your conclusions are directly opposite to the articles I give links to? It is what is written there:

_Second, the figures do not contain much information on what has happened to the economy following the June 23 vote.

Analysts and business groups warned against using the second-quarter figures - which only included estimates of one week following the 23 June referendum - to measure the impact of the Brexit result.

A snapshot of the economy in the weeks after the referendum - from the closely-watched Purchasing Managers Indexes (PMIs) - suggested there had been a sharp fall in economic activity following the Leave vote.

The economy seems to be heading towards a "significant deterioration" in the second half of 2016, according to the National Institute of Economic and Social Research._


----------



## Phoenall

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was EU, mainly French, SDpanish and German, companies that bought the factories that were doing well, closed them down and moved production to Europe where it was cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see. In this case the things are even worse for you, because the possibility to return these factories back to Britain is going to the zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UK economy is rising at a rate of 0.6% even after the vote, the EU economy isabout 0.3% overall and falling. Some EU nations are in the negative which means they are going broke
> 
> Eurozone GDP growth halves as French economy stalls - BBC News
> 
> UK economic growth sped up ahead of Brexit vote - BBC News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I think it would be fairer to compare the UK with certain countries rather than with the EU as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UK economy is rising at a rate of 0.6% *even after the vote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it possible that some your conclusions are directly opposite to the articles I give links to? It is what is written there:
> 
> _Second, the figures do not contain much information on what has happened to the economy following the June 23 vote.
> 
> Analysts and business groups warned against using the second-quarter figures - which only included estimates of one week following the 23 June referendum - to measure the impact of the Brexit result.
> 
> A snapshot of the economy in the weeks after the referendum - from the closely-watched Purchasing Managers Indexes (PMIs) - suggested there had been a sharp fall in economic activity following the Leave vote.
> 
> The economy seems to be heading towards a "significant deterioration" in the second half of 2016, according to the National Institute of Economic and Social Research._
Click to expand...







 Hardly as they are still there, along with the equipment inside. So all it will take is money to restart the production, and then selol the finished articles cheaper than anyone else

 Not when the EU is touted as the maker of rules you cant, what next only using certain products because they are only produced in certain factories in certain EU nations and meet with your POV. While the EU is seen as the whole then it must be counted as the whole or you are comparing chalk with cheese.

Because you cherry pick what you want the results to be, so only use narrow minded articles. The ONS is an official government body that is accountable to FOI rules, so has to be transparent, 3rd party sources dont and can tell as many lies as they can get away with


----------



## ESay

Phoenall said:


> Not when the EU is touted as the maker of rules you cant, what next only using certain products because they are only produced in certain factories in certain EU nations and meet with your POV. While the EU is seen as the whole then it must be counted as the whole or you are comparing chalk with cheese.



Sure, you can compare Britain with the EU as a whole. And of course this comparison will be more pleasant for you than comparing Britain with leading EU countries. I am sure that you aware that there are economical differences between North and South inside the EU as well as between West and East. And it won’t be soon when these differences will be overcome, if ever.



Phoenall said:


> Because you cherry pick what you want the results to be, so only use narrow minded articles. The ONS is an official government body that is accountable to FOI rules, so has to be transparent, 3rd party sources dont and can tell as many lies as they can get away with



Actually, it is the most astonishing part of our discussion. Man, I want to remind you that it is you who gave links to the articles to support you claims while posting different things than those written in them.


----------



## Phoenall

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not when the EU is touted as the maker of rules you cant, what next only using certain products because they are only produced in certain factories in certain EU nations and meet with your POV. While the EU is seen as the whole then it must be counted as the whole or you are comparing chalk with cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you can compare Britain with the EU as a whole. And of course this comparison will be more pleasant for you than comparing Britain with leading EU countries. I am sure that you aware that there are economical differences between North and South inside the EU as well as between West and East. And it won’t be soon when these differences will be overcome, if ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you cherry pick what you want the results to be, so only use narrow minded articles. The ONS is an official government body that is accountable to FOI rules, so has to be transparent, 3rd party sources dont and can tell as many lies as they can get away with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it is the most astonishing part of our discussion. Man, I want to remind you that it is you who gave links to the articles to support you claims while posting different things than those written in them.
Click to expand...








And the UK is all that in one small island so it has to be compared with the whole of the EU. The only reason they let in the former soviet states was to build the pollution creating workplaces away from the "real Europe" of France, Germany, Belguim, Spain,Netherlands and Austria. Re-locating all the clean industries to these nations and the nasty ones out of sight. This has led to a problem for the EU in they have put all their eggs of a certain size or colour into one basket, and if those baskets go missing they have a huge hole to suddenly fill. As they have found with the UK and it financial companies.


Nope they said what I said


----------



## ESay

Phoenall said:


> The only reason they let in the former soviet states was to build the pollution creating workplaces away from the "real Europe" of France, Germany, Belguim, Spain,Netherlands and Austria. Re-locating all the clean industries to these nations and the nasty ones out of sight.



I won’t argue about that. It may well be that some dirty industries have been relocated to Eastern Europe. 



Phoenall said:


> This has led to a problem for the EU in they have put all their eggs of a certain size or colour into one basket, and if those baskets go missing they have a huge hole to suddenly fill. As they have found with the UK and it financial companies.



These baskets won’t go missing.




Phoenall said:


> Nope they said what I said



Yeah, right. Let it be this way.


----------



## Phoenall

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason they let in the former soviet states was to build the pollution creating workplaces away from the "real Europe" of France, Germany, Belguim, Spain,Netherlands and Austria. Re-locating all the clean industries to these nations and the nasty ones out of sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won’t argue about that. It may well be that some dirty industries have been relocated to Eastern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has led to a problem for the EU in they have put all their eggs of a certain size or colour into one basket, and if those baskets go missing they have a huge hole to suddenly fill. As they have found with the UK and it financial companies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These baskets won’t go missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope they said what I said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right. Let it be this way.
Click to expand...








 They will if the nations decide to leave the EU, which has been the fear of the EU since the UK held the referendum.


----------



## Mindful

Speaking of vacuity, Barack Obama and Joe Biden presume to lecture the English on the hazards of national sovereignty before and after the Brexit vote. Obama threatened to put Britannia at the “end of the queue.” Vice-President Biden, before the egg on the president’s face could dry, suggested that the Brit establishment didn’t necessarily have to honor the mandate of voters.

Such globalist arrogance is manifest in Brussels. At the moment, a cabal of Euro strategic storm troopers is actually arguing for an “EU Army,” as if the NATO legion wasn’t dangerous enough. For the past two decades, NATO and the US State Department have been playing nuclear chicken with the Russians.

At the same time, Brussels can’t protect itself from Islamists at home. Hard to believe that a Schengen army in Europe would be any more effective or economical than the hapless Frontex border scouts.  

Withal, our English cousins have fired a shot across the bow of a least one globalist goliath and laid down a marker for national sovereignty everywhere, especially America. The echoes of Brexit are sure to be heard in the 2016 American presidential election.

England is the mother of parliaments and the father of modern democracy. Both America and England were products of the Enlightenment. National independence and democracy were probative values then and they remain so today. All of America’s founding fathers were in fact enlightened Englishmen.

Brexit: Birth of a Nation


----------



## montelatici

An EU military would be the most anti-globalist gesture possible for Europe.  Taking away from globalist NATO, controlled by the U.S., the role of defending Europe's interests.  Which it does not..

Europe, the mother of modern republics and elected assemblies, the Roman Republic's Senate, has the history and tradition of successful republican rule over several centuries, not to mention the many republics and elected assemblies of the republics of the Renaissance. 

This experience will be instrumental in the successful integration of Europe, now that the English are gone.  Of course, NI and Scotland are welcome join the EU after leaving a the dinosaur that is the English monarchy


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> An EU military would be the most anti-globalist gesture possible for Europe.  Taking away from globalist NATO, controlled by the U.S., the role of defending Europe's interests.  Which it does not..
> 
> Europe, the mother of modern republics and elected assemblies, the Roman Republic's Senate, has the history and tradition of successful republican rule over several centuries, not to mention the many republics and elected assemblies of the republics of the Renaissance.
> 
> This experience will be instrumental in the successful integration of Europe, now that the English are gone.  Of course, NI and Scotland are welcome join the EU after leaving a the dinosaur that is the English monarchy









Dont you read the news, there are two nations that have already vetoed them. Once again you prove that you dont have a clue as to what you are talking about


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> An EU military would be the most anti-globalist gesture possible for Europe.  Taking away from globalist NATO, controlled by the U.S., the role of defending Europe's interests.  Which it does not..
> 
> Europe, the mother of modern republics and elected assemblies, the Roman Republic's Senate, has the history and tradition of successful republican rule over several centuries, not to mention the many republics and elected assemblies of the republics of the Renaissance.
> 
> This experience will be instrumental in the successful integration of Europe, now that the English are gone.  Of course, NI and Scotland are welcome join the EU after leaving a the dinosaur that is the English monarchy



Successful integration? Do you know what you are talking about?

The West Germans can't stand the East Germans.


----------



## montelatici

New Yorkers can't stand Texans. So what?


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> New Yorkers can't stand Texans. So what?








 One big difference is the mileage between New York and Texas and east and west Germany.   Mind you after meeting you on this board I can now see why so many people hate italian americans even Italians and Americans


----------



## American_Jihad

*DISSING ENGLISH (NOT JUST ENGLAND) AT THE E.U.*
*The boundless arrogance of a Brussels big shot.*
May 11, 2017

Bruce Bawer






Ever since the British electorate voted to bow out of the European Union, the hacks and mediocrities who run that power-obsessed, democracy-despising organization have been taking every opportunity, big and small, to diss the U.K. The latest insult came from Jean-Claude Juncker, president of the European Commission, who in a speech to “diplomats and experts” in Florence proffered the snotty assertion that, thanks to Brexit, “English is losing importance in Europe.” He made that statement in English, but then, to underscore his point and enhance the snottiness quotient, switched into French.

Juncker called Brexit a tragedy. Yes, it's a tragedy for Juncker and other stuffed shirts whose collect a hefty paycheck, at the expense of European taxpayers, for doing little more than flying around the continent giving speeches to “diplomats and experts.” Of course, that's not all the EU does. At the lower levels of its EU hierarchy, sitting behind big desks in handsome offices in shiny, impressive buildings all over Brussels (and elsewhere), are innumerable unelected technocrats who earn huge sums to hold unnecessary meetings, write unnecessary reports, and impose restrictions on Europeans that are not only unnecessary but positively destructive of individual liberty, entrepreneurship, and economic prosperity. Brexit is a tragedy for all of these EU apparatchiks because it's the first step in a process that will almost certainly end with them having to look for a real job.

...

Dissing English (not just England) at the E.U.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Ame®icano said:


> After Cameron resignation as British Prime Minister, the Brexit claimed its second victim today.
> 
> *New U.K. leader shuts climate change department*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British Prime Minister Theresa May has been facing criticism during her first few days in office over her decision to close the U.K. Department of Energy and Climate Change.
> 
> The closure was reported on Thursday, May's first full day in office after the departure of David Cameron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady looks promising, who knows she might uncuck the UK after all.
Click to expand...


The ostriches too afraid of reality burrow their heads deep in the sand. Bugwits unite.


----------

